#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-29
<smartboyhw> balloons: ping ping
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hey!
<smartboyhw> Hello chilicuil, congrats:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards and look at the number of people in the 22:00 UTC section:P
<SergioMeneses> :O congrats to Noskcaj!!!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Not yet...
<smartboyhw> He has secured a vote from chilicuil though
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, May2 lol
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> I'm going to add my testimonial :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Try to be there. And sure, add your testimonial
<smartboyhw> phillw: ping
<SergioMeneses> btw smartboyhw what are you working on?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: What do you mean? Currently I'm doing my last bit of revision
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ok
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, take a look https://education.10gen.com/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ↑↑↑
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: I clicked in the link so?
<SergioMeneses> it is a course about MongoDB
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: weee, =)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: What is MongoDB?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, mongodb are dbs nosql
<SergioMeneses> http://www.mongodb.org/
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: actually I'm not sure if I'll be able to vote, I've not been added to the UMB
<SergioMeneses> you can work on it using python or java, by instannce
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, but you can add a comment or recommendation jejeje
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: Da fuq!?
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: lol, yah
<smartboyhw> Ask the CC to do so
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, it is rare, you have to be available
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: Ask czajkowski in #ubuntu-community-team
<chilicuil> well, SergioMeneses is part of the CC, so I ask you if I'll be able to vote =P
<zyga-phone> spineau: I cannot connect internally. I have a favour to ask. can you estimate how much work remains on the pkexec launcher
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: yep, that sounds like a good idea
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: He is in the LoCo Council not CC
<spineau> zyga-phone: before proposing a decent merge? A rough estimation would be a week
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: lol, then I've been wrong all my life
<zyga-phone> ok
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: LOL
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<zyga-phone> spineau: I'd like to land and work on it in trunk, Part of the ci loop, what do you think?
<spineau> zyga-phone: let me check your latest comments on the first proposal and see if I can add some tests quickly
<zyga-phone> ok
<zyga-phone> thanks
<zyga-phone> i'll be back in 45 minutes
<chilicuil> smartboyhw, SergioMeneses, done =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, prefect!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: :)
<zyga-phone> plars: hi
<zyga-phone> plars: how are you doing?
<plars> zyga: good
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses & chilicuil: I'm off for the night...
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: good night! =)
<SergioMeneses> see you
<zyga-phone> plars: what are you working on?
<plars> zyga: qa, just finished up raring release, or do you mean specifically this week?
<zyga-phone> no, in general
<zyga-phone> so with saucy opening what will QA focus on?
<plars> zyga: we have lots of transition things to handle, getting all the automated tests moved over to running on S, expanding coverage, testing on new devices, etc
<plars> zyga: also, looking to fully automate a few more pieces that aren't yet
<zyga-phone> plars: do you rely on Utah for all testing?
<plars> zyga-phone: mostly, there's still some automation on things that were done before utah that don't use it yet, but that's part of the plan to move things to it
<zyga-phone> interesting
<zyga-phone> would you have 30 minutes to sync with me thus week?
<zyga-phone> plars: would like to learn more about Utah
<zyga-phone> this, sorry, phone :-)
<plars> zyga-phone: sure, sounds good
<zyga-phone> thanks
<zyga-phone> I'll schedule something
<zyga-phone> plars: I've created a meeting tomorrow. please advise on a time that suits you best.
<SergioMeneses> zyga-phone, plars meeting about what?
<zyga-phone> utah
<SergioMeneses> zyga-phone, aaah oka
<balloons> being off timezones gets fun :-)
<balloons> Hello Letozaf_ SergioMenesesAFK chilicuil
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, saucy is here, heh
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, took long to get used to the name :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, now I even like it :p
<balloons> i still see it and assume it's a joke
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you know what new things saucy will bring ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, we'll be planning that during the next vUDS of course
<balloons> that said, we know the new unity next platform is going to appear
<balloons> and the things around it.. the ubuntu touch images, mir, etc, etc
<Letozaf_> balloons, good so it's gonna be fun :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean testing
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. Well, I'm typing up some blueprints as we're speaking
<balloons> in general, I'm looking at a few things.. ubuntu touch, growth, and testcases/test needs. Another piece I'd like to talk about is user stories for testing
<balloons> making good testing experiences
<balloons> and of course, whatever else you all can think of
<balloons> Letozaf_, feel free to ping ideas and thoughts now
<balloons> the vUDS is in a couple weeks, so now is the time to start thinking about it
 * Letozaf_ is thinking :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I told you about the fact that I find it a bit difficult to find bugs already reported and frequently report duplicate bugs, do you think something can be done to help newbies like me avoid reporting duplicate bugs ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I have to run :-( However, yes, we need to make sure reporting of results (testcases, bugs, etc) is easier for the tester to see and get at
<balloons> it's on the list of stuff to discuss, ty :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine, I will keep on thinking :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<phillw> SergioMeneses for balloons ... ditto :)
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> phillw, how's everything?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-30
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Ping ping!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o
<SergioMeneses> bug 1115655 was fixed, right?
<ubot5> bug 1115655 in Ubuntu Manual Tests trunk "Test Needed: Transmission" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115655
<balloons> SergioMeneses, indeed!
<balloons> I finally got everything synced up last night
<balloons> chilicuil, I merged your maas fix also
<balloons> and synced up the testcases that were changed on-the-fly directly in the tool during the final testing :-)
<balloons> so it's all in the repo again :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect! I'm checking my email and find your questions ;)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-)
<balloons> go for it!
<balloons> email is the best way or leave a pm here, as I will be mixed connectivity for some time
<balloons> honestly email is the best if you need to reach me till vUDS :-)
<SergioMeneses> I see vUDS and I cry
<njin> virtual machines aren't reliable....https://launchpadlibrarian.net/138785005/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-30%2020%3A34%3A54.png
<balloons> njin, howdy
<njin> balloons, haloooo
<njin> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/138785005/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-30%2020%3A34%3A54.png
<njin> I'm cheating is a random bug
<njin> balloons, here well thanks and for you ?
<balloons> njin, not too bad
<balloons> I'm traveling for several week
<balloons> *weeks
<balloons> njin, so what am I looking at? I see the passphrase prompt remains graphical on vmware
<njin> on vmware the passphrase text is not rendered
<njin> it is badly rendered on virtualbox,
<njin> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1083190
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1083190 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymouth graphical splash displays, but text prompt not rendered" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njin> I can also thank you foe the big work you've done for the testcases
<njin> can/have
<njin> balloons, this cycle I don't hit any critical but I've reported many bugs
<njin> so next step is arm virtualization ??
<njin> will you give us this candy ?
<njin> balloons, I left you some ideas on the blueprints hoping to help
<balloons> njin, ty for the edits on the blueprints
<balloons> njin, arm virtualization eh?
<balloons> umm, hmm
<balloons> I'm not sure if that would be useful persay to us
<balloons> perhaps I'm wrong ;-)
<njin> qemu virtualize arm, but I dunno if it can run ubuntu
<njin> balloons, so i've to think that the developement of ubuntu-phone will be totally'inside' canonical '
<njin> ?
<balloons> qemu yes could help you out on ARM
<balloons> njin, ubuntu-phone development is not internal.. lol.. the core apps themselves are being done by the commnunity
<balloons> check out the ubuntu-core-apps project
<balloons> and all the stuff mhall119 posts on g+
<balloons> and we'll be testing them.. we need to get some testcases going
<balloons> I've got one I wrote for calculator that needs updated for the new stuff
<balloons> and a couple other apps are ready for us to look at too
<njin> well, I'm ready
<balloons> :-) awesome
<balloons> you want to look at what's out there right now?
<njin> yes
<njin> if you can
<balloons> wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<balloons> wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/PPA
<balloons> you can add the ppa and get them instantly
<njin> bookmarking
<balloons> they run on the phone and your desktop
<balloons> so you can use the ppa, install and run them right nwo
<melodie> hi
<melodie> are there information available related to gui service manager ng ?
<melodie> it's a very hard work to browse through information related, I have tried several ones and none is providing all services to manage their start or no start at boot.
<melodie> therefore I was wondering where I could find info about it
<melodie> and still wondering...
<balloons> melodie, I'm not sure what your are asking about :-( Ubuntu by default uses network manager
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I sent you email
 * SergioMeneses is playing with QT-creator
<balloons> SergioMeneses, ohh fun!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, gonna make a testing tool for the phone!?
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :O it sounds huge
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Im starting to play with it and see what happen
<balloons> good idea :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, are you thinking on something like autopilot for phone?
<jibel> pitti, autopkgtest for saucy is open http://10.98.0.1:8080/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/, i'll send an announce once testing the world is over.
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> merci!
<jibel> pitti, de rien.
<balloons> SergioMeneses, there is autopilot for the phone
<balloons> hehe
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :O
<balloons> seriously though, yes it exists, and the core apps have some autopilot tests written
<balloons> so, yea, we'll be getting into testing the phone this cycle, which is exciting
<balloons> do have fun with qtcreator though
<balloons> you can hit a button and have it run on your phone
<balloons> which is really cool
<balloons> everything you make though with the ubuntu-sdk will still run on the desktop
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I'm trying to run the ubuntu-sdk
<SergioMeneses> but I cant find it
<balloons> developer.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<SergioMeneses> balloons, btw if you see anything wrong with the email that I sent you, please let me know
<balloons> SergioMeneses, sure.. I took a quick look, looked great :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect
<melodie> <balloons> melodie, I'm not sure what your are asking about :-( Ubuntu by default uses network manager
<melodie> balloons I was talking about managing services : upstart jobs, sysinitv services : all kinds
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-01
<smartboyhw> Has balloons went to bed?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I think so
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Meh. You completed the Q&A
<smartboyhw> ?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, what do you mean?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: jajaja private message?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ok
<smartboyhw> Back
<crhrabal> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-s-quality-feature-testing  proposed this blueprint for uds
<SergioMeneses> crhrabal, you're right
<SergioMeneses> but it is "Pending Approval" now
<crhrabal> yeah i just proposed it like an hour ago
<crhrabal> but it's just an idea
<SergioMeneses> crhrabal, ;) Jono will approve it soon
<crhrabal> We have had excellent quality in the isos and a lot of other things, I think that if these experimental ppas and other feature elements in production had more testing quality could be even better
<SergioMeneses> crhrabal, and dont forget ubuntu-touch :)
<crhrabal> Things like Smart Scopes and Ubuntu-touch core apps are in production, and if those particular elements were singled out it would make those elements more stable.
<crhrabal> There are just not enough testing of those sorts of things by the larger community, imho
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: We will test smart scopes
<smartboyhw> And the core apps
<smartboyhw> We just haven't started
<smartboyhw> If Smart Scopes isn't ready we can't test...
<crhrabal> What do you mean isn't ready? There is a ppa out there now
<crhrabal> It is no different then calls for testing new unity 7 ppas etc by the qa community
<crhrabal> or testing daily isos that aren't completely stable.
<crhrabal> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/01/testing-hud-heads-up-display.html     things like this. This was a push for testing the ppa so that it was tested enough before it was in the repos. I just think that needs to be pushed heavier in this cycle
<crhrabal> testing experimental in-development packages
<SergioMeneses> ok guys nice talk but it's bedtime here, so I see you later
<SergioMeneses> take care
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: Sure there is a PPA doesn't mean it's ready until the devs told us
<smartboyhw> And I think ee DID test it before…
<crhrabal> i mean the smart scopes ppa has been around for like 3 months now. Why shouldn't we be continuing to test it?
<crhrabal> That just means more bugs reported
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: Em are all the smart scopes ready? I mean, if the features aren't ready there is no point to tedtllst
<smartboyhw> *test
<crhrabal> often many people try the ppas and things don't work and the devs say "works for me"
<crhrabal> often daily isos are testing and devs might say "works for me"
<crhrabal> but that's my point, if quality of daily isos which are constantly in development is a push for qa, why shouldn't packages which are in develpoment also be a push for qa?
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: If the devs don't consider it ready, that means it doesn't workvfr t
<smartboyhw> for them
<crhrabal> It may work, but it might be too early to introduce it into the repos
<crhrabal> that doesn't mean it doesn't work
<crhrabal> i got the idea mainly from nicholas skaggs' blog http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/08/quality-perceptions-survey-results.html
<crhrabal> i think that application testing is very important, and if you can't do any testing on these applications until they are proposed as 100 percent stable i think that you're working a lot slower
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: Well we DO DO application testing.
<smartboyhw> The system works like this
<smartboyhw> The devs from Canonical tell balloons (Nicholas Skaggs, Canonical Community QA Manager) to help testing
<smartboyhw> Then balloons tells us to test.
<crhrabal> Im not saying that it doesn't get done. I'm just suggesting ways to improve current qa
<crhrabal> not saying anything done is bad, just suggest improvement
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: We did test Smart Scopes once in http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<crhrabal> okay so that's my point
<crhrabal> if you did it once why wouldn't you continue to do it
<crhrabal> or do it weekly
<crhrabal> why say you did it once then say it's not worth testing at all?
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: Um we have different focuses each bi-week called cadence weeka
<smartboyhw> *weeks
<crhrabal> yeah, I understand that. All I'm suggesting is that these things become higher priority in cadence testing
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: Application testing IS the priority in cadence weeks…
<crhrabal> I know. I'm just trying to have a bigger push for experimental features
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: But we can't test too many applications
<crhrabal> like you said, you've tested them before, so I don't think that it is impossible to test regularly
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: Too frequent isn't good either.
<smartboyhw> Of course monthly on the SAME feature works
<smartboyhw> balloons: ^
<smartboyhw> But weekly: Not a good idea
<crhrabal> smartboyhw: I have to disagree with you. How could more testing be a bad idea?
<smartboyhw> Especially when we have Alpha and Beta images
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: We have images to test…
<crhrabal> Yes but the more people testing things the better. If you can push for these types of testings, the more chances that people will test them. I'm not saying that every tester needs to commit themselves to testing every package, I'm just suggesting a bigger push from within the qa community
<crhrabal> and, if as in skagg's poll, if people consider quality to mean more than just being able to boot, but for core applications to work properly, then that needs to be just as important as being able to boot.
<crhrabal> and if a new feature is implemented like a month before the cycle ends, I think that not enough testing ends up getting done on achieving this.
<crhrabal> and again, it's just an idea, not meant to be a criticism towards anybody, just tryin to share some ideas for improving things as they currently stand
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: One week it is Smart Scopes, another week it js Transmission and Totem anthoer week we have Unity 7.2
<crhrabal> okay so why not test everything?
<smartboyhw> We have dozens of application to test
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: That's too much pressure…
<crhrabal> It's no pressure, It's just more testing
<crhrabal> No one is forced to test anything, but if the testcases exist it is better for everyone
<crhrabal> but I think it'd be a discussion that would be worth having at uds as I think it'd be an improvement. I understand you disagree, but thanks for your feedback
<smartboyhw> I'm not sure if we are able to test 20 applications at the samr tjme
<crhrabal> I'm trying to brainstorm a goal, I'm not saying that it's the simplest goal ever
<crhrabal> Saying that you don't have the ability to do regular testing on a lot of things because it is not as important as other things doesn't seem to be any solution for qa growth
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: I don't mean that
<smartboyhw> Application testing is important
<smartboyhw> I"m thinking of a counter-idea
<smartboyhw> We just simply open the QA Tracker for each app without specifying for which cadence weeks
<crhrabal> Yeah, I just think anything shipping in 13.10 should be a high priority and should be tested early rather than later.  There is a lot of work to be done with isos and the regular cadences as it is.  On the iso tracker there are lots of testcases. Some of those testcases some testers will have the ability to run the test for those testcases. Some don't fit the hardware for testing those particular testcases.  In that case, not everyone ca
<crhrabal> n always test everything,  and the same is true for applications.
<crhrabal> so if it is tracked and tested by whatever means available, that is a good thing.
<smartboyhw> When there is a new release of the app, people subscribed to the app will get notifications
<smartboyhw> That's better
<smartboyhw> And we tell people each week:Hey, this week when doing tests do this app first. If you can't test the others!
<crhrabal> yeah
 * balloons waves
<balloons> bedtime here for me, but I can stay for a min
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<smartboyhw> crhrabal has an idea
<smartboyhw> And I have another one:P
<smartboyhw> Counter idea
<crhrabal> yeah  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-s-quality-feature-testing
<crhrabal> both ideas work, just tryin to get the ball rollin :P
<smartboyhw> balloons: I will send you the answers when you wake up
<balloons> I read the scrollback quickly
<balloons> keep brainstorming! I like hearing about ideas like this
<smartboyhw> crhrabal: Can you add my idea to the blueprint?
<crhrabal> smartboyhw: can you rephrase your idea so i can copy it. I don't want to mispresent what you said
<balloons> good stuff.. you can make me the approver on any blueprint you make..
<balloons> i really must sleep now, but glad I took a look in here :-) smartboyhw if you need anything, email is best to contact me for the next few weeks
<crhrabal> balloons: Okay, thanks.
<balloons> crhrabal, my quick thoughts on your idea
<balloons> i too would like to see us getting involved earlier and testing more iterations over longer periods
<balloons> it requires more effort on our part, but is doable
<balloons> as smartboyhw mentioned, it's possible for us to do so with the tools we have
<crhrabal> balloons: Yeah, that's what I thought. I don't really think much really needs to change as far as how things are tracked regularly.
<balloons> the changes are that we would need it to be availiable, and wanting testing.. but that has happened in some cases.. meaning, there is ppa's now and daily testing for unity for example
<balloons> I must sleep.. good night!
<balloons> crhrabal, feel free to ping or email :-)
<crhrabal> balloons: take it easy, and thanks for listening
<uberstudent-dot-> Anyone here?
<smartboyhw_> Jajajajajajaja SergioMeneses;P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, morning!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, smartboyhw morning
<SergioMeneses> \o
<njin> balloons, evening
<njin> jumping to saucy
<SergioMeneses> njin, \o perfect! using VM or real hw?
<njin> SergioMeneses, real hardware
<SergioMeneses> njin, awesome!
<njin> Thanks
<njin> uao, release notes ready
<SergioMeneses> njin, ;) are you there?
<njin> yes, now  setting software channels
<SergioMeneses> njin, why guide are you using for updating?
<SergioMeneses> s/why/what
<njin> SergioMeneses, old school...edited /etc/apt/sources.list
<njin> LOL
<SergioMeneses> I see, it is the easy way
<njin> and ever working
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<njin> I'm looking for balloons ! have you seen him around here, in the case ?
<SergioMeneses> njin, maybe he is busy attending a call or something
<njin> surely
<njin> note for Balloons: I've installed the apps from the PPA, do you needs me to write down some testcase ?
<njin> ballons: ^^
<njin> I write down a big balloon
<SergioMeneses> njin, do you want to help with testcases?
<njin> SergioMeneses, i'm an admin ;-)
<SergioMeneses> njin, so am I :)
<SergioMeneses> njin, just take a bug and start to work on it ;) feel free
<crhrabal> Saucy is pretty saucy so far. Did /etc/apt/source.list a couple days ago
<crhrabal> Any news on a daily iso?
<njin> crhbal, no new build till now
<SergioMeneses> crhrabal, there is not a daily iso yet
<njin> ops crhrabal ^^
<crhrabal> yeah i know there isnt one yet, just wondering if anyone knew of when they would start
<balloons> njin, sorry I guess my responses didn't go to you
<balloons> njin, yes please write some tests!
<njin> balloons, hallo
<njin> ok
<balloons> check this out, let me grab the link
<balloons> the stopwatch app developer is ready, and we can help out by getting a test up for him
<balloons> look at ubuntu-touch.blogspot.com
<njin> yes, I run it just few minutes ago, it works great
<njin> ok, I tested the ubuntu-clock-app
<balloons> njin let me send you something else too
<balloons> the design team has a blog where the talk about the designs of the applications
<balloons> this can help you ensure the test is covering everything
<balloons> design.canonical.com/2013/03/app-patterns-applied-clock-key-journeys/
<balloons> that for example is the link to the clock design
<njin> yes, i'veused it without read nothing so i think that the gui is perfect
<balloons> :-) Have a look and make sure you've got everything
<njin> ok, thnaks
<balloons> thanks njin.. all of the core apps in that ppa need test
<njin> thanks
<balloons> I have one i started for clock if you want to branch it
<njin> still observing any news
<njin> on first let my take confidence
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/+junk/ubuntu-manual-tests/ubuntu-touch
<njin> bookmarked
<balloons> that has a beginning for the calculator app
<balloons> probably should file a bug or bugs on the project for the rest, and send a post to the mailing list again about them :-)
<njin> ok
<balloons> crhrabal, the builds should be up really soon
<balloons> I had thought they were there yesterday
<balloons> let me look
<balloons> hmm.. might need one more day :-) Looks like some build troubles, but they were attempted yesterday :-)
<crhrabal> balloons: yeah i saw that /current/  had builds from today for arm so i was disappointed to see the rest of the builds were raring final
<njin> balloons, uca in ubuntu-calculator-app/uca-001 what mean ?
<SergioMeneses> ok guys lunchtime here! see you
<balloons> njin, it's simply a way to refer to the testcases
<balloons> i picked the first 3 letters from ubuntu-calculator-app is all :[)
<crhrabal> daily builds are up, happy testing :)
<njin> goodnight everybody
<crhrabal> yikes today's daily build did not boot for me :(
<SergioMeneses> hi guys! Ubuntu Saucy is ready for downloading if you use TestDrive
<crhrabal> SergioMeneses: Good luck, the iso didn't boot for me
<SergioMeneses> crhrabal, I'm downloading it right now, but my connection isnt good =/
<SergioMeneses> crhrabal, this is a good time to report bugs ;)
<crhrabal> yeah i informed some people about it but i didn't want to create a bug for it since  i don't believe this first build was built correctly
<crhrabal> it's not necessarily a bug on saucy, as i'm running saucy right now with no problems
<crhrabal> so im going to try the build after this, and if that also doesn't boot, then i will file a bug report
<balloons> ahh yes.. the lovely first images
<balloons> so much fun!
<Noskcaj> first images? that's the fun bit. also, vote for me as xubuntu project lead
<balloons> hello Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I saw the poll ;)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, testdrive has the new images! Saucy is here
<balloons> Noskcaj, where is the poll?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-)
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, :)
<Noskcaj> balloons, https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-users/+poll/xubuntu-xpl-2013/+vote
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, you're in the poll with Pasi!
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, yes
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Nice interview with Carla http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/05/people-behind-ubuntu-quality-carla.html
<balloons> SergioMeneses, glad you liked it
<SergioMeneses> it is awesome ;)
<SergioMeneses> ok, I find an issue in the ubuntu-phone guide
<phillw> balloons: when ever you get time, can you dig through your list of 'how tos' and email me the ones for bzr, thanks.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-02
<smartboyhw_> Noskcaj: Ping
<smartboyhw_> OK guessing time: Who's interview will be posted today?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10: Still here?
<Noskcaj10> smartboyhw, yup, i was at soccer training before
<smartboyhw> ahj
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Nervous?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10: ^
<Noskcaj10> smartboyhw, no, why?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Erm your membership application is today 22:00UTC (tmr for you)
<smartboyhw> And the Xubuntu Project Lead results will come out today 15:00 UTC
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, XPL: knome will win. Membership: i keep forgetting, i just hope it's finished before i have to go to school
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: You will be the first one. It doesn't take more than 15 minutes (unless the board is under-quorum, like what I almost experienced in my application)
<Noskcaj> ok, good. should be all good
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: :) Just remember to wake up:P
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i get up a 6am most days, membership is at 8am, school at 8:30
<Noskcaj> i should be fine
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: You should ask knome and elfy for testimonials
<Noskcaj> yes, i should. i hope they're online
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Your home is close to your school?
<Noskcaj> 10km from it
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Eh, you mean you LEAVE for school at 8:30?
<Noskcaj> yeah
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Damn
<Noskcaj> ?
<smartboyhw> I start school in 7:55 now (starting from today)
<smartboyhw> Summer timetable:O
 * vibhav leaves for school at 6:30
<Noskcaj> :( at least it's summer for you
<vibhav> Take that!
<Noskcaj> vibhav, yay?
<smartboyhw> vibhav:We have people at 5:30;P
<vibhav> No yay
<vibhav> I have some classes before school that I attend
<smartboyhw> uh
<Noskcaj> and everyone in australia stats at ~9am goes to ~3pm
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Oh
<Noskcaj> *starts
<Noskcaj> at least you guys don't have frosts every morning, i expect we'll get -10 soon
<Noskcaj> maybe vibhav does, i have no idea where he lives
<vibhav> India
<Noskcaj> oh, so no cold weather
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Guessing game: Who's interview will come out today?;P
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i really need to work on mine, i had mostly one line answers
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: ;O I have sent mine already
<vibhav> Which interviews are these?
<smartboyhw> And for the first time ever you guys will see my face;P
<smartboyhw> Actually me in a fencing suit in Form 1:P
<vibhav> heh
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, you mean you're not steve jobs?
<vibhav> hah
<vibhav> smartboyhw: Which interview?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Em I just used Steve Jobs for sometime
<smartboyhw> Then some people told me off…
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, because you had that pic it actually took me many months to realize you weren't as old as phill
<Noskcaj> vibhav, a thing nicholas is running on his blog
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Damn I'm the same age as you and you don't realize it?
 * smartboyhw cries
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, not till about a month ago, i also though you had been in the community for ~2 years
 * Noskcaj laughs at smartboyhw for no real reason
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: … Poor me
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> goodnight everyone
<smartboyhw> Hello chilicuil
<chilicuil> hello smartboyhw =)
<smartboyhw> Hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hey!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Guessing game: Who's interview will come out next?
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: ^
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I have no idea
 * smartboyhw blank stares at balloons:P
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: I'd say it will someone we don't see usually in the channels, probably an ubuntu forum user (from the +1 team), someone which have made some iso testing but still have not been specially noticed
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: Let's see what happens. The user in your case might be effenberg0x0.
<chilicuil> yep, that would be a nice interview, I'm also specially curious about yours smartboyhw =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, lol
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: =P
 * SergioMeneses remembers when we talked only test
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: LOL. It will feature me in a fencing suit in Form 1:P
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, chilicuil I dont know, maybe you dont talked a lot about yourself in the interview
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: What do you mean?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, perhaps you didnt say a lot about yourself
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Maybe
<balloons> gout morgen!
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-server "saucy" is available today
<balloons> I see the surprise aspect is continuing :-)
<SergioMeneses> congrats Noskcaj you're an official ubuntu member now
<Noskcaj> yay, that was rather fast
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, ;)
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, do i have to do anything to now have a @ubuntu.com email or do i now just have one?
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<SergioMeneses> and remember get your cloak
<Noskcaj> will do
<Noskcaj> thanks
<balloons> Noskcaj, congrats!
<balloons> yayayay!
<Noskcaj> thanks balloons, i think the huge, and huge number of, testimonials helped a lot
<balloons> Noskcaj, that just speaks well for you and your work
<SergioMeneses> I dont have business card jeje
 * SergioMeneses is reading the membership wiki as well
<phillw> is there a somewhat set of instructions to use gdb? I have an OP where when they launch synaptic package manager it quietly closes. I've used gdb in the past, but not enough to be able to explain the steps.
<phillw> Noskcaj: congrats on your approval, I don't think it was ever in doubt :)
<phillw> Noskcaj: your new cloak should be automatically applied, if it is not, ask on #ubuntu-irc
<phillw> they set mine back, when I wanted it.
<phillw> balloons: how familiar are you with gdb?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, what is gdb?
<phillw> SergioMeneses it is a debugging tool that can give a trace of an application that starts and then fails before fully launching.
<phillw> I've used it in the past... but only with clear instructions :)
<phillw> I understand the instructions, but could not write a set for a new test case :/
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I see and where can I get it? to read about it, sounds fun
<chilicuil> Noskcaj: wow, congrats!, It seems I lost the track @_@, I'd had love to vote plus one in your approval, I'm happy it hasn't affected, welcome abroad =)!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, are you still in oakland?
<phillw> SergioMeneses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<phillw> it is mentioned on there, but as always (for me), it is not too clear who to launch it for a specific case
 * SergioMeneses reading phillw link
<balloons> SergioMeneses, indeed
<balloons> phillw, mm.. i don't use gdb much
<balloons> I'm in Oakland still and then i'll be taking a long trip back towards home
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I found a bug about ubuntu-touch guide yesterday and dpm fixed it
<balloons> it'll be 2 more weeks
<balloons> SergioMeneses, nice.. I was wondering what you had found
<SergioMeneses> balloons, but canonical sprint is over?
<balloons> not till tomorrow SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> balloons, the issue was: $ qmlscene ~/CurrencyConverter/CurrencyConverter.qml
<SergioMeneses> this command didnt work
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> yes, the ~ in there isn't good :-)
<balloons> unless you unpacked in your home/
<SergioMeneses> balloons, that was not the issue, dpm told me that it was a issue about sdk ...the issue is fixed updating the sdk
<balloons> ahh
<SergioMeneses> ok I'm going out to home, see you later guys!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-03
<chrisccoulson> does anyone know why the latest tests here are showing as failing: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/ ?
<chrisccoulson> i can't see any reason for it, as none of the actual tests seem to fail
<balloons> i shared
<smartboyhw> Congratulations Noskcaj!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Damn we guessed it wrong balloons didn't post anything today ~LOL
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> I guess he was busy
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Heh Noskcaj's board meeting has a really low success rate.
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: ^
<smartboyhw> Why don't people evaluate themselves before applying?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, jejeje I dont know, maybe it is their first time in a real meeting
<SergioMeneses> or something like that
<TheDrums> I wouldn't call IRC meetings like that "real meetings."
<SergioMeneses> but Noskcaj did really well
<smartboyhw> TheDrums: +1
<SergioMeneses> TheDrums, perhaps
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Hell Noskcaj's application took 3 minutes
<smartboyhw> I took 15 (due to many live supporters) Grrr
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I was hopping for more questions
<TheDrums> They seem to pass pretty much everyone, somehow.
<smartboyhw> TheDrums: 6
<smartboyhw> They approved 4 and denied 5
<smartboyhw> Sorry I typed 6, a mistakr
<smartboyhw_> wb SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> wb?
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: Welcome back:)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, aaaah
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i got membership! :)
<Noskcaj> is anyone online able to run a raring or saucy is for me?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Congrats!
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, thanks
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Go get your Ubuntu IRC Cloak
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i will tomorrow. hopefully my new email will be ready then too
<Noskcaj> have you heard from dustin and andres yet? i would like to get the hangout done soon.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Nope
<Noskcaj> sigh
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Getting that cloak doesn't need too much time. Pop up in #ubuntu-irc and ask them to give you the cloak and give your LP page,that's enough;P
<Noskcaj> oh, ok
<knome> hey, can somebody shed some light on what are all the meanings for the term "QA contact" (context: flavor QA contacts)
<knome> preferably compared/in context with "(flavor) release manager", if those two aren't just two different terms for the same thing
<smartboyhw_> Meh, that's the difficult part
<knome> guess what? that's why i'm asking
<smartboyhw_> Normally the Release Manager (and the flavour's release team) have specific privileges in the ISO QA Tracker
<smartboyhw_> They can mark images ready
<smartboyhw_> stgraber is better in these
<smartboyhw_> And normally, Release Managers are experienced QA people
<smartboyhw> Hey chilicuil
<chilicuil> hey smartboyhw, good morning
<stgraber> knome: the QA contact is simply the irc nickname(s) of who the release team needs to ping to get answers for that product during milestone testing
<stgraber> knome: it may or may not be the same thing as the flavour's release team (which the Ubuntu Release team doesn't necessarily keep track of)
<knome> stgraber, ok, what about marking the images ready; is that something we can do ourselves?
<stgraber> knome: yes. If you have a Launchpad team for the xubuntu release managers, I can delegate those rights
<knome> stgraber, we don't... yet. is there any requirements how exclusive that team should be?
<knome> apparently moderated...
<stgraber> knome: needs to be invite-only and people that we can trust with things like doing image rebuilds and deciding what to release for milestones
<knome> stgraber, okay. :)
<smartboyhw_> knome: Normally that team consists of 2-3 people
<smartboyhw_> Lubuntu: 2 Ubuntu Studio: 3 Ubuntu GNOME: 2
<knome> stgraber, https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-release
<smartboyhw_> Hey SergioMeneses, new day?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, yes! it is 10:07am here
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: :)
<stgraber> knome: thanks, I'll setup the ACLs a bit later today
<knome> stgraber, sure, no problem. thank *you* :)
<knome> stgraber, i'll be in touch with you about possible additions to our qa contacts later when things have settled
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, jajaja look http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/05/people-behind-ubuntu-quality-sergio.html
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: Congrats!
<smartboyhw_> balloons: When's mine?
<smartboyhw_> lol
<smartboyhw_> So it's Carla, Sergio, ???, ???, ???, ???, ???, ???, ???:P
<smartboyhw_> ROFL
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: ^
<smartboyhw_> chilicuil: Your guess is wrong. Pay me $100
<smartboyhw_> LOL
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, lol
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: Share it on G+!
<chilicuil> smartboyhw_: how do you know there are 9 interviews?
<smartboyhw_> chilicuil: Guesswork
<smartboyhw_> lol
<chilicuil> smartboyhw_: haha, I'll give you 10 hugs instead =)
<stgraber> knome: ACLs should be good now, you'll just have to logout and login again
<knome> stgraber, cheers!
<stgraber> knome: I "think" the ACL also allows you to change QA contact. If it does, you'll need to go to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/series/37/manifest, remove your two entries and add them again with the new contact
<knome> let's se...
<knome> *see
<knome> looks like i can - at least i can access that page
<smartboyhw_> stgraber: Then the Studio "contact" should include me (since I have the ACL)…
<smartboyhw_> …
<smartboyhw_> Weird
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, look Pythonmonk http://pythonmonk.com/
<balloons> good morning all!
<balloons> smartboyhw, yours is in the queue :-) but you've spoiled the fact you have one eh? :-p
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<smartboyhw> balloons: jajajajajaja
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Haven't seen you for a while
 * smartboyhw hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs smartboyhw back :)
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, was here! :O
<dholbach> hey sergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, are you in oakland?
<dholbach> yes
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: balloons: Speaking of Laptop testing, do we have desktop testing?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, it is the regular testing, isnt it?
<SergioMeneses> holbach, nice! I hope that USD in person back soon
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, ↑↑↑
<dholbach> yeah, I miss UDS too
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach: Heh jono won't like that sentence
<dholbach> why?
<smartboyhw> And mhall119
<smartboyhw> dholbach: They like vUDS
<smartboyhw> ;P
<dholbach> ...
<dholbach> I'm quite certain they liked UDS too
<smartboyhw> :)
<njin> balloons, hallo, i'm locked by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1175277 do you think is better write down the testcase and modify it later or wait and start write down email client ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1175277 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock App] Restart from last function selected" [Low,Confirmed]
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Saucy's isos are available for testing, right?
<balloons> njin, let me look at the bug
<balloons> ahh.. nekhelesh will fix it probably
<balloons> write the test assuming everything is working
<balloons> don't write it knowing the bug exists (even if it will fail)
<balloons> does that make sense?
<balloons> is the test almost ready?
 * balloons is exicited :-)
<njin> ballons, don't worry, now i'm really tired I'll write down tomorrow assuming it works presenting the clock at every start, and yes it is already at a good stage and it looks very nice
<balloons> njin, wonderful to hear
<balloons> good work!
<njin> thanks, good weeken to you too
<Noskcaj> can someone run an ISO test for me? either rring or saucy
 * SergioMeneses is downloading ubuntu-server - saucy
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-04
<smartboyhw> Hello Noskcaj
<smartboyhw> Good morning ypwong
<ypwong> smartboyhw, morning :)
<smartboyhw> Heh, then he left
<smartboyhw> And came back:P
<smartboyhw> balloons: Oakland still?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, my client crashed
<smartboyhw> ypwong: :(
<smartboyhw> Good morning SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, good evening here
<SergioMeneses> :D
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: :)
<balloons> good night all, smartboyhw
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hey you
<SergioMeneses> it is rare to see you
<smartboyhw> balloons: gn
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, hello
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, hey
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, hello
<Noskcaj> do you have a raring or saucy iso that isn't kubuntu?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I'm at mobile…
<Noskcaj> sigh
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: What's the problem?
<Noskcaj> a minor bug to do with sydney no longer existing
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Heh
<smartboyhw> Fixed maybe?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Just download an Ubuntu one…
<smartboyhw> Or Ubuntu GNOME or UbuntuKylin
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, kubuntu: bug 1066223 everything else: bug 1172015
<ubot5> bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<ubot5> bug 1172015 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Sydney timezone is in the wrong location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172015
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: You seriously can't download another image?
<Noskcaj> ? i've reported both of those
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Yeah sure the Kubuntu image now doesn't have that bug
<smartboyhw> You want to see if others have it
<smartboyhw> So you should download another image…
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, only kubuntu has the first bug, it happens in todays ISO
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Now wait a minute. You mean that other images don't have that bug while Kubuntu has?
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> and kubuntu is the only image without the second bug
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Heh
<cortexA9> hello
<Noskcaj> hello
<Noskcaj> wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<Noskcaj> wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre
<smartboyhw> Hello cortexA9
<cortexA9> only ubuntu
<cortexA9> or other derivated ?
<cortexA9> here ?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: It isn't necessary to throw out links at once:p tutor them first
<cortexA9> i like to test iso
<smartboyhw> cortexA89
<smartboyhw> All are welcome
<cortexA9> ok
<smartboyhw> Every flavour
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i was already talking to him
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Meh
<smartboyhw> Tell me earlier:P
<cortexA9> i'm not new to the daily
<cortexA9> testing
<Noskcaj> cortexA9,  good. have you been putting results on the iso tracker?
<cortexA9> oh no..
<cortexA9> tell me
<cortexA9> i'm interested
<Noskcaj> iso.qa.ubuntu.com put all your results there. and file any bugs you come across
<Noskcaj> i have to go now, hopefully smartboyhw can help you
<cortexA9> thanks
<cortexA9> oh yes
<cortexA9> i see that site before
<smartboyhw> cortexA9: Erm, you said that you aren't new to daily testing.
<smartboyhw> How do you do it then?
<cortexA9> only testing..
<cortexA9> isos in the past
<cortexA9> :)
<smartboyhw> cortexA9: Oh.
<smartboyhw> Here's how it works:
<cortexA9> tell me more please
<smartboyhw> You download an daily image from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> cortexA9: Which flavour do you want to test?
<smartboyhw> Seems like you like deriative testing more:)
<cortexA9> yes
<cortexA9> i like kubuntu too
<smartboyhw> cortexA9: Great!
<smartboyhw> For Kubuntu, download a daily in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<smartboyhw> Actully http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ is better
<cortexA9> what about
<cortexA9> my cpu
<cortexA9> i select always 64 bit
<cortexA9> for my i7
<smartboyhw> cortexA9: Whoa I only have an i5. 64-bit is good enough
<cortexA9> ok downloading kubuntu daily right now
<smartboyhw> cortexA9, BTW, time to check out iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> Do you have a Launchpad account?
<cortexA9> smartboyhw no atm.
<smartboyhw> cortexA9: You need to
<smartboyhw> Go to launchpad.net/+login
<smartboyhw> and register
<cortexA9> yes
<smartboyhw> cortexA9: After you completed the registration tell me
<cortexA9> smartboyhw completed
<smartboyhw> cortexA9: Good. Login iso.qa.ubuntu.com using Launchpad credentials
<cortexA9> smartboyhw ok i'm logged in
<cortexA9> smartboyhw i testing kubuntu 64 right now
<smartboyhw> cortexA9: Follow the testcases in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/43403/testcases
<Noskcaj> does anyone online have a raring or saucy ISO?
<Noskcaj> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1172015 needs confirming
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172015 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Sydney timezone is in the wrong location" [Undecided,New]
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I can do it, let me check
<Noskcaj> thanks, once someone confirms this, i will have reason to think one of the devs hates sydney
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> I'm going to try saucy
<Noskcaj> ok, ty
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, check it now
<SergioMeneses> the point is in a different position, I guess
<SergioMeneses> I added an screenshot
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, it shows up at canberra in my xubuntu saucy. i'll check ubuntu. but either way, that's not sydney
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, it's confirmed!
<Noskcaj> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-05
<smartboyhw_> !doublejoin
<ubot5> Your IRC client is completing NickServ authentication after joining channels, which triggers a fake quit and rejoin to apply your cloak and increases channel noise. Please see https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin and use SASL or another method to prevent this.
<smartboyhw_> Noskcaj: ^
<Noskcaj>    smartboyhw__ i know
<smartboyhw__> Noskcaj: Have you added your blog feed to Planet Ubuntu?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw__, no. if i ever do enough with my blog to warrant that, i will.
<smartboyhw__> Noskcaj: Eh, I thought your blog was setup for Ubuntu stuff
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, it is, but i've got very little to post
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Oh OK
<Noskcaj> and i'm bad with blogs anyway, i prefer lots of small posts
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: You can't write long?
<Noskcaj> pretty much.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: …
<Noskcaj> ?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: It's weird you can't write long
<Noskcaj> ok, i can, i just don;t like it and can never think of anything to write about.
<Noskcaj> have you finished your interview for balloons?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Yep
<smartboyhw> I'm in queue
<Noskcaj> i just need to get a proper picture
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-28
<teward> there's no way to increase the Y-axis scale on errors.u.c is there?
<xnox> teward: it's all "javascript" so if you can use js-debug console in your browser i think you can tweak/control the graph as you want.
<xnox> teward: no controls are exposed by default as far as i can tell.
<teward> assuming that i know the javascript commands to do it
<teward> and if the js-debug console exists in chrome
<teward> which it might not
<teward> xnox, it would help if the graph auto-adjusted the y-axis max, for when we have spikes going off the page
<teward> on errors.u.c
<teward> personal opinion but still
<xnox> teward: chrome developed the js-console -> Ctrl+Shift+C -> console
<xnox> teward: one should not adjust the axis because of the spikes, as the spikes are artificial data -> on release day the amount of machines submitting errors increases by a few magnitudes, yet it takes time for graph to settle and normalise.
<teward> ehhh i have to relearn javascript >.>
<teward> ahh okay
<xnox> teward: the graph does not know total number of machines running a given release, thus it does moving averange which is susceptible to spikes.
<xnox> moving average of unique machines submitting an error in the past 90 days.
<xnox> or some such.
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> morning peeps
<elfy> pitti: so when will your systemd ppa have unicorn ? current one seems to be working fine with xubuntu btw :)
<pitti> elfy: never -- I uploaded everything to utopic :)
<pitti> elfy: most stuff is in, just systemd itself is stuck in -proposed on some reverse dep autopkgtest failures (unrelated, though)
<pitti> elfy: I'm working on autopkgtest maintenance today and see that it can propagate soon
<elfy> oh awesome
<pitti> elfy: nice to know!
<pitti> elfy: I'll do an annoucement if it's ready to be tested
<elfy> yep - I find it as useful to know when something is working as when it's not :)
<elfy> ok - shall watch for that then :)
<pitti> elfy: I ran into some trouble which developers will encounter -- e. g. schroot goes totally wonky due to systemd changing the beaviour for unshared mounts
<pitti> elfy: yes, absolutely
<pitti> elfy: if you run into stuff, please file as bug with "systemd-boot" tag
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=systemd-boot
<elfy> yea - I saw that request for bugs
<elfy> when I start the calls for us to test - I'll do an 'if anyone is interested you can try systemd too' one as well - some of our testers like to play
<pitti> elfy: I want to wait with the announcement until it's at least good enough for myself to run permanently -- ATM, the blockers are schroot, and to a lesser degree, LXC for me
<pitti> lightdm, NM and the other bits seem to work fairly well
<elfy> yep - I understand that :)
<stema> hi all
<jibel> pitti, I'll be working on britney this week, there is a problem with the reconciliation between the request and the result with the new autopkgtest.
<pitti> jibel: I'll handhold the autopkgtests
<pitti> jibel: I fixed a few last night, will continue today
<pitti> jibel: I just stumbled over the vmalloc=512 hack, added to adt-buildvm now and rolled out (succeeded now)
<jibel> pitti, I'll also have a look at this case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7350811/
<pitti> jibel: oh, the eternal RUNNING?
<pitti> jibel: btw, I re-enabled notifications for x86 in bzr, I think it's time
<jibel> pitti, not the running, the 2 lists should identical
<pitti> jibel: mind rolling that out?
<pitti> jibel: oh, right; is that the same as eating lots of PASSes?
<jibel> pitti, the part at the bottom are the states collected by britney and the top is what is reported in update_excuses
<jibel> pitti, in that case systemd was not even in that list
<jibel> pitti, pulled r348
<jibel> I guess I'll use the full index of main to try to reproduce, I couldn't find a simple test case with the current testsuite
<pitti> jibel: I saw the r347 sorting fix, thanks for that
<pitti> jibel: that is, the britney tests in my branch?
<pitti> or does adt-britney have one, too?
<jibel> pitti, the britney tests in your branch, adt-britney has one too
<jibel> pitti, but in the example I pasted above, it's only britney
<jibel> because the list of 'RUNNING' is the output of adt-britney and it is correct
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, would it be possible to generate testpkg-version right after the .dsc is downloaded otherwise when there is a build failure or unsatisfy deps the file is missing and there is no way to know what package we were testing
<jibel> for example in http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-u1db/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/4/ there is only a log file
<pitti> jibel: hey
<pitti> jibel: I thought I did already; yes, it should certainly do that
 * pitti looks
<pitti> jibel: hm, that's a bit odd; it does that here (testpkg-version and testbed-packages), before it even starts installing the per-test deps
<pitti> oh sorry, this is for needs-build
<pitti> jibel: yep, reproduced
<pitti> jibel: hm, this is actually way more tricky than I thought, but I'll think about it
<jibel> pitti, thanks
<pitti> testbed-packages is the simple part, done
<jibel> pitti, I increased the ram size of the VMs to 2G this morning, did you notice any "cannot allocated memory" in recent tests?
<pitti> jibel: yes, I did; upstart/amd64 failed until this morning, now it succeeds
<pitti> jibel: testpkg-version is now generated right after unpacking the source, i. e. as early as possible
<pitti> jibel: doing another test (unrelated) still, then will roll this out
 * pitti ♥ running adt-run from git, so much faster deployment
<pitti> jibel: deployed
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I added a jenkins/update-canonical-servers which calls jenkins/update-servers with all four
<pitti> since I do this like twice a day these days
<jibel> pitti, woohoo, finally I reproduced the problem with the missing results from excuses. I used the full archive and result history. Now it is just a matter of finding the right case.
<pitti> jibel: oh, awesome work! it doesn't reduce to some small case?
<pitti> jibel: eek, weird adt failures galore, looking
<jibel> pitti, it probably does. I'm on it
<elopio> congratulations davmor2!
<davmor2> elopio: thanks
<rvr> elopio: Ok, so you are using __all__ to filter more modules, not only the ones with underscores, right?
<elopio> rvr: I'm using __all__ to hide one directory
<rvr> elopio: Aha
<elopio> so the namespace is as if you had all the helpers in one big .py file, but they are really in many smaller ones.
<rvr> Ahhh
<rvr> Ok, understood
<rbasak> pitti or jibel: can we run lxc and/or qemu dep8 tests in our infrastructure now?
<rbasak> I have a dep8 test for something that fails only in qemu - not in lxc.
<rbasak> Given that the behaviour is different, I'd like to arrange to test both.
<jibel> pitti, I may have found the problem, in britney.py autopkgtest_excuses is populated _before_ the collect, then we iterate over autopkgtest_excuses to populate excuses.html
<rbasak> I'm thinking of two tests, isolation-container and isolation-machine, that symlink to the same test or something.
<rbasak> Is this supported in our infrastructure now?
<jibel> which means that new versions of a package with test won't appear in update_excuses
<pitti> rbasak: isolation-container only means "at least LXC", not "only LXC"
<pitti> rbasak: we don't have the infrastructure for that yet; x86 is qemu only, armhf/ppc64el is lxc only
<pitti> rbasak: in the future we'll be able to be more flexible though
<rbasak> pitti: OK, thanks. By qemu only, do you mean adt-virt-qemu, or adt-virt-null still?
<pitti> rbasak: we run adt-virt-qemu now
<pitti> -null is history \o/
<rbasak> Ah, great! I have some multiple breaks-testbed tests to enable then :)
<pitti> rbasak: go!
<balloons> nice recap elfy, knome http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-qa-recap/ ;-)
<elfy> balloons: glad you liked it :)
 * knome directs all credit to elfy
<elfy> I was pleased with what my lot got done last cycle - did it show :p
<balloons> it did.. xubuntu was very active.. you guys did a lot of nice work, and it benefited everyone :-)
<elfy> nice to hear that :)
<balloons> It was nice to see the work going on the tracker in particular..
<elfy> yep
 * elfy will be wanting the package one soon :)
<elfy> balloons: you got any idea when the package tracker will be up for Unicorn?
<phillw> balloons: can you get a script person to look at bug 1308853 I'm not sure if it is a change in commands, or the command line will no longer work (P.S. ... I guess it is not worth asking as it if "Until hexr comes on-line, we use a work-around - which pulls the system specifications from your computer. The work-around does NOT report personal data from your computer. This means that your passwords and other sensitive information remain safe
<ubot5> bug 1308853 in hardinfo (Ubuntu) "Battery info returns: sh: 0: -c requires an argument" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308853
<balloons> phillw, I assume off the top hardinfo changed there arguments.. but we'll have to look
<phillw> balloons: possibly, I'm still battling with a really bad cold that keeps coming back for me and my family I'm battling with the non-pae lubuntu, so If you could have a look into what is causing the fails on that; it would be apreciated.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-29
<phillw> balloons:  Battery
<phillw> sh: 0: -c requires an argument
<phillw>  Sensors
<phillw>  Input Devices
<phillw>  Storage
<phillw>  DMI
<phillw>  Resources
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~/Desktop/ISOs$
<phillw> no paste bin... that's pretty broken, in terms as how broken it can be
<phillw> balloons: I'm going to turn that wiki area off until it is fixed. there is only me doing the manual transfers over from paste bin to a stable server. Feel free to get in touch when the script is working, it is unfair on volunteers and on me to waste our time.
<phillw> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<phillw>  
<phillw> hope you can get it sorted soon.
<pitti> Good morning
<DalekSec> pitti: Howdy.  Is there a chance you'll be merging sysd 208 today? :P
<pitti> DalekSec: 0 :)
<pitti> DalekSec: you are welcome to play with Debian experimental's package, but as I wrote in G+ we can't take that yet
<DalekSec> Oooh, didn't see a G+ message. >_>
<DalekSec> I see.
<jibel> pitti, I found 2 broken cases in britney
<jibel> one is relatively easy to fix, it's a bug but requires to change the data structure a bit on autopkgtest.py
<jibel> the other is more tricky
<jibel> so let say you have package A that depends on package B
<jibel> B1 is uploaded, that'll trigger a test of A1
<jibel> the result will be something like A1/B1: PASS|FAIL
<jibel> then A2 is uploaded, that'll trigger a test of the package itself
<jibel> and will generate a result like A2/A2: PASS|FAIL
<jibel> then britney will generate excuses and will try to match the versions in proposed
<jibel> so it's looking for a record A2/B1
<jibel> and won't find it, so no line will appear in excuses
<jibel> pitti, ^ does it make sense?
<pitti> jibel: yes, it does; I thought that was the problem which we discussed already, that we should never match for equal versions but always >= (requested version)?
<jibel> pitti, right, and that's what is done during the reconciliation, but here it is the same problem in britney
<pitti> jibel: or would that not work here?
<jibel> and finally there is a 3rd case i'm working on this morning is why there is no record for A1/A1 in excuses
<jibel> I can reproduce it but didn't find the cause yet
<jibel> pitti, if we use >= and A2 fails, we'll block B1 despite A1/B1 passed and B hasn't change
<davmor2> Morning all
<elfy> balloons: ping
<senan> balloons, Good Eve :)
<senan> DanChapman, Good Eve :)
<elopio> alesage: can you please review this one:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1314390-click_element_on_unity/+merge/217693
<alesage> elopio, sure
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-30
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> good morning
<elfy> morning dkessel
<jibel> pitti, can you delete /home/ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/autopkgtest/data/adt/utopic-proposed/amd64/work/utopic-proposed_amd64_upower.20140427-143649.state on snakefruit, reconciliation will never happen, there is a source (systemd) with 2 different versions.
<pitti> jibel: done
<jibel> thanks
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<jibel> Good morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> Good Morning  jibel, how are you?
<jibel> DanChapman, I'm fine thanks.
<jibel> pitti, is it safe to upgrade systemd on Utopic or should I prepare a hammer?
<pitti> jibel: should be fine with upstart, there are no significant differences
<pitti> jibel: if you boot with systemd, several things won't work (LXC or some package installs)
<mardy> hi! What should I do to setup a project so that its coverage report gets uploaded to the coverage dashboard?
<jibel> alesage, ^
<davmor2> Morning all
<mardy> rvr: hi! What should I do to setup a project so that its coverage report gets uploaded to the coverage dashboard?
<rvr> mardy: Hey. We already added the coverage rules to many of online accounts projects
<rvr> mardy: So now people from CI must enable that
<mardy> rvr: OK, so do I need to do something about it?
<rvr> mardy: Yeah, contact them so builds report coverage in CI
<mardy> rvr: OK; that means #ubuntu-ci-eng or do you have a specific person in mind?
<rvr> mardy: I used to ping fginther, but he's in US time zone
<mardy> rvr: OK, will ping him later
<alesage> rvr, jibel thanks, mardy did you get your question answered?
<mardy> alesage: yes, thanks!
<alesage> mardy ok!
<cgoldberg> balloons,  I just saw 'project-dashboard' app won Ubuntu App Showdown.  looks pretty sweet... have you used it?
<balloons> cgoldberg, I haven't used the final version actually.. I should install it :-)
<cgoldberg> balloons,  and is bzr/Launchpad not supported? :(  I do have stuff on Github I can use it with, but would be awesome to use for canonical projects
<robotfuel> elopio: can you review this when you have time? lp:~chris.gagnon/gallery-app/autopilot-fix-flakyness-and-make-work-on-desktop
<elopio> robotfuel:  yup
<balloons> cgoldberg, he planned to do it, perhaps he didn't finishj it
<cgoldberg> balloons, do you know the developer?
<balloons> cgoldberg, yes.. ping mdspencer
<cgoldberg> balloons, cool thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-01
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<davmor2> Morning all
<knome> hey davmor2
<elfy> balloons: ping
<balloons> pong
<elfy> hey :)
<elfy> got a question and then another :p
<elfy> easy one - any idea when the package tracker will be ready?
<elfy> the other - package testcases - we have some version control over the testcases themselves - but absolutely no idea what package version it alludes to
<balloons> elfy, package tracker is easy. We can do it right now :-)
<balloons> elfy, as far as the version, we've sort of reduced ourselves to having the tests be correct at the point in time.. So the version(s) shipping in utopic will be tested with what's current.
<balloons> not unlike the image testing, where the tests have changed as ubiquity has changed. If you look at old results, you will see old tests
<balloons> I'm going to archive the old stuff now as usual
<balloons> elfy, not sure if you like or dislike it, but it's more or less hat we arrived at after trying to track versions of software for a while
<balloons> just didn't work as well.. was messy in the tracker
<elfy> balloons: ok - that's fine :) and thanks for the tracker - I'll be fiddling with mine
<elfy> a lot
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/316/builds
<balloons> need to add all the testcases across
<elfy> awesome sauce - I'm going to be building testsuites to work for how we want to test this cycle (and probably until 16.04)
<balloons> k, I think it's ready
<elfy> thanks balloons - I'll be mucking about with that early next week
<balloons> elfy, ty for the reminder :-)
<elfy> welcome :)
 * elfy wasn't taking a huge amount of notice of the package tracker just yet 
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-02
<pitti> Good morning
<davmor2_> Morning all
<elfy> hi davmor2
<davmor2> hey elfy
<elfy> I'm positive I was warmer in the winter :(
<elfy> balloons: awesome blog spam :p
<elfy> balloons: you're blog is getting spammed :(
<balloons> elfy, ohh?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> twice now
<balloons> elfy, where? I don't see anything
<elfy> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/02/plan-ubuntu-global-jam-testing-event.html?showComment=1396592167476#c8278311463483303228
<elfy> comments on that
<elfy> showing up in tbird against your blog
<balloons> removed.. anything elsE?
<elfy> did you get 2?
<elfy> if so that was all :)
<balloons> I grabbed 2 this morning, but it wasn't on that post
<elfy> they're the only 2 I saw
<balloons> I don't moderate any comments, but I don't get a ton usually
<elfy> :)
<elfy> forum never used to insist people confirmed their accounts ... awesome :|
<elfy> it did shortly after I found that turned off
<elfy> s/and
<balloons> heh.. yea, makes it slightly harder to spam, which is enough
<elfy> yea
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-04
<teward> general question: has anyone had any real negative issues going from Ubuntu 12.04 on 12.04-certified hardware to 14.04?
<teward> (as a direct upgrade path)
<Patrickdk> dunno what certified hardware is
<Patrickdk> but I haven't had any real issues
<Patrickdk> just 1 or 2 annoyances sometimes
<teward> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/  <-- hardware certification
<balloons> no problems for me, but I've not upgraded my server yet. Also don't have cert hw :-)
<knome> hrhr, firefox 29
 * knome took some time to revert back to sensible looking stuff
<teward> balloons: yeah i have hardware that was specifically certified for 12.04
<teward> balloons: which is kinda a driving reason for getting this system.
<balloons> teward, ahh.. well, what is it?
<teward> lemme dig it up
<teward> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201203-10678/components/
<teward> plus the AMD graphics card in the Dell Inspiron 15R special edition
<teward> which i separately verified works
<teward> the difference there is an i7 too, but that works fine
 * teward has had 0 issues
<teward> this is also my primary system :P
<teward> all hardware that i previously found works OOTB
<balloons> so you haven't had issues then?
<teward> i haven't upgraded to 14.04 yet
<teward> i'm still on 12.04
<teward> because the direct easy upgrade path isn't "easy" yet
<teward> until .1
<teward> then when the system tries to see all the backports i've done i expect explosions
<teward> but i can remove those PPAs and packages as needed :0
<teward> but i can remove those PPAs and packages as needed :)
<balloons> ahh.. tentatively cautious
<knome> well there is no such things as "cautios after"
<knome> +u
<balloons> hehe knome
<teward> balloons: most of the backports aren't on a typical Desktop install
<teward> mainly wireshark and nginx
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-27
<jibel> marche pas
<jibel> oops
<brendand_> jibel, didn't get to internal yet :)?
<jibel> brendand_, no, do you?
<brendand_> jibel, you need to change the password as notified by email
<jibel> brendand_, I know
<jibel> brendand_, but it doesn't work
<brendand_> jibel, did you copy everything or only after the colon?
<jibel> brendand_, I tried both
<jibel> brendand_, I can still connect with the old creds, something is obviously wrong
<brendand_> jibel, mine looks like brendand:********
<brendand_> jibel, you can connect with old password?
<jibel> brendand_, yes
<brendand_> jibel, that's odd. but if it works it works. so until it doesn't work...
<brendand_> jibel, then at least you can ask IS what's going on
<jibel> brendand_, no because IS channel is almost empty
<jibel> brendand_, I contacted support
<brendand_> jibel, did you join #canonical-sysadmin here?
<jibel> brendand_, no, I didn't know this channel
<brendand_> jibel, Spads is there
<brendand_> jibel, he's the Vanguard
<jibel> brendand_, thanks, I'll ping him
<jibel> brendand_, I am not alone one this channel :)
<brendand_> jibel, i would say not
<rvr> jibel: I just connected to internal IRC with the new password. You cannot?
<mrquincle> I don't know if I'm here at the right place, but how do I suggest edits to immutable wiki pages?
<knome> mrquincle, how have you logged in?
<mrquincle> I'm trying :) It's waiting for wiki.ubuntu.com
<mrquincle> I'd like only to "suggest", not to actually edit something
<mrquincle> Is that possible?
<knome> there isn't really a process for suggesting
<knome> i would encourage you to simply update the page
<mrquincle> It's just about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds. From what I see you build the http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/current/ branch from git://kernel.ubuntu.com/virgin/linux-stable.git crack-tip--drm-intel-next--2015-04-24 and not from Keith's http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~keithp/linux/log/?h=drm-intel-next which has last been updated in 2012
<mrquincle> It's a immutable page anyway, so can't change it, even if I'd like to :)
<knome> can you edit other pages?
<knome> i'm pretty sure it's a login issue
<knome> how did you log in?
<mrquincle> Ah, it was. I'm so sorry!
<knome> no problem
<knome> we've been having these problems lately, so...
<teward> can we make a law for the ubuntu-quality mailing list AGAINST the use of emoji?
<teward> Alberto constantly uses it and it shows up as hex, not useful images/items in Ubuntu (even Thunderbird, 14.04)... and we've had that discussion about emoji before.
<balloons> teward, we have had that discussion. It shouldn't be appearing anymore actually; everything should be forced plain text
<teward> balloons: it's sending Unicode.  see ALberto's latest message
<teward> balloons: and we need to have the discussion again.
<teward> balloons: not sure if my last messages got through - internet blip.
<teward> but he's not abiding by that rule.
<teward> it's sending 0x###### characters through.
<teward> let me show you screenshots/proof
<teward> balloons: http://i.imgur.com/RJtAX1u.png <-- iPhone render.   http://i.imgur.com/rFcHGKb.png <-- Thunderbird.
<teward> my last response reiterates that this discussion has been said before, and he needs to actually *stop*.
<teward> but it's coming up again
 * balloons looks
 * balloons checks settings
<balloons> yea, the filters should be removing everything and converting to plain text. I guess emoji escapes that
<balloons> I wonder if I can do more against them.
<elfy> moderate the user doing it
<balloons> at least the text conversion makes it way less obnoxious
<teward> balloons: ban Alberto from posting and moderate them?
<elfy> balloons: ping
<balloons> elfy, if you're quick, pong :-)
<elopio_> good morning.
<elfy> balloons: where do ubuntu's automatic image test get reported?  is it still jenkins?
<balloons> elfy, which one? the autopilot tests or smoke tests?
<elfy> both I guess
<balloons> both are in jenkins, but the autopilot test box was removed and CI was working on setting it back up. I'm not sure where it's at atm
<balloons> I'd have to go find the link
<elfy> ok - no rush - we can speak later sometime
<elopio_> ping vila: I now more or less understand the X11 Mouse on Touch error.
<vila> elopio_: \o/ tell me more
<elopio_> but I'm not closer to a solution.
<elopio> vila: here a Keyboard is instantiated in the base test case: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/testcase.py#L165
<elopio> here, the keyboard is going to pick a backend, with a preferrence for X11: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/input/__init__.py#L125
<elopio> as python3-xlib is installed, the imports in this module succeed: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/input/_X11.py
<elopio> so we hit this statement: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/input/_X11.py#L283
<elopio> class Mouse(MouseBase):
<elopio> MouseBase is an alias for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/input/__init__.py#L243
<elopio> class Mouse(CleanupRegistered):
<elopio> CleanupRegistered does a little black magic to put a clean up in the test case when the class is defined, not when it is instantiated.
<vila> elopio: so, this confirms installing python3-xlib is the culprit
<vila> elopio: urgh, black magic...
<elopio> in the Mouse case, it tries to move the mouse on cleanup.
<elopio> so even if we don't instantiate Mouse, the cleanup gets registered.
<vila> indeed, urgh black magic ?
<elopio> vila: yes, without python3-xlib the _X11 imports will fail, so we won't hit the class definintion statement.
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/utilities.py#L330
<elopio> CleanupRegistered = _TestCleanupMeta('CleanupRegistered', (object,), {})
<vila> elopio: trying to reformulate: the bug is that a useless package triggers an unexpected AP behavior because of ... internal reasons ?
<elopio> vila: the bug is that having installed python3-xlib triggers an xlib cleanup which fails on touch.
<elopio> the immediate cause I think is that we are instantiating a keyboard on the testcase, which makes no sense to be, but we need to confirm with veebers.
<vila> elopio: right, xlib shouldn't be installlled on touch. But what if it for other reasons ? As long as AP is not told to care about X11, it shouldn't. No ?
<elopio> s/to be/to me
<vila> right
<elopio> vila: if xlib is installed but we don't instantiate anything from that backend, we are ok.
<elopio> then there's the underlying problem, that's autopilot doing extra stuff on class declarations instead of during __init__.
<vila> elopio: ok, so you're saying adding the keyboard is what trigger the x11 code (what happens if x11 is not there again ?)
<elopio> if x11 is not there, the import will fail, and a evdev keyboard will be instantiated instead.
<elopio> we will never hit the class declaration of Mouse.
<vila> right
<vila> elopio: my kbd is acting
<vila> can't type long sentences :-/
<vila> elopio: is there a way to make these input devices declarations more explicit (instead of relying on installed packages) ?
<elopio> vila: you can choose the backend, and make an explicit if, like we are doing almost everywhere:
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_common.py#L45
<elopio> this is one more case where autopilot was designed to be (IMO) unnecessarily smart
<vila> elopio: /me nods
<elopio> vila: but what I'm wondering is about removing these mouse and keyboard properties: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/testcase.py#L186
<elopio> we have been instantiating the keyboard and mouse on the custom proxy objects for UI widgets that need them. In the apps tests we are never using these properties, so I would deprecate them.
<elopio> the problem is that we instantiate many keyboards and mouses, but it's not too bad as the backend is a singleton.
<vila> elopio: hmpf. I can't say with my limited knowledge... But somehow, if that's where those are created implicitly... That seems to match what we've been talking about
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: mako CI jobs for webbrowser-app are consistently failing for the past 2-3 days with a build timeout
<oSoMoN> see e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2132/console
<oSoMoN> is that a known issue?
<elopio> oSoMoN: I don't think it's known.
<elopio> It shows the results of only one autopilot test, which is weird. It seems to have finished that one test, but we need more logging on the test to confirm that.
<elopio> but then autopilot is not reporting the OK for that test. Maybe we lost connection with the phone? I'll ping CI to see if they have ideas.
<oSoMoN> elopio, thanks
<elopio> oSoMoN: I can reproduce it in my vivid desktop. When we kill the webapp container process, it gets stuck.
<elopio> did you change anything related to that?
<oSoMoN> elopio, the only thing that comes to mind would be the recent oxide update, although it shouldn’t affect desktop as it hit only the overlay PPA
<elopio> there is a bug in autopilot, because the timeout is not in the right place. I'll report that.
<elopio> I still don't know what's causing this issue. nuclearbob, want to start your vanguard shift with an issue funny to debug?
<elopio> oSoMoN: after killing it with SIGKILL and SIGTERM, it is:
<elopio> elopio    6850  0.1  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   10:59   0:00 [webapp-containe] <defunct>
<oSoMoN> that doesn’t look good
<elopio> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913801/ anything in there makes sense to you?
<oSoMoN> elopio, I reformatted the relevant bit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913814/, this is definitely not right
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913814/ , this is happening in CI when running the webapp_container testsuite on mako
<elopio> oSoMoN: where does that log come from? I want to tail it to see if it's when it receives the kill -15
<oSoMoN> elopio, that’s the log from the webapp container
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, mmmh not sure how it can be related to the tests themselves ... did the renderer crash or something?
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, do you have more log? ...
<elopio> I have no idea where to see that in my desktop.
<elopio> alex-abreu: oSoMoN: fwiw, I have the phablet-team ppa which gives me
<elopio> liboxideqt-qmlplugin:
<elopio>   Instalita: 1.7.3-0ubuntu0.15.04.1~ppa1
<alex-abreu> elopio, oSoMoN you dont see that w/ the webbrowser app tests?
<elopio> alex-abreu: no, only webapp_container tests.
<elopio> also, bug reported for autopilot timeout:
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1449153
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449153 in Autopilot "Autopilot can hang while killing a process" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi :D
<balloons> Thanks for having a look at calendar :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yw
<balloons> Letozaf_, so it sounds like you have a plan to fix the issue via the calendar devs adding a qml property?
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, btw I am able to repro the issue ... (AP tests blocking)
<alex-abreu> on the desktop
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, which version of oxide ?
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, 1.7.3 , I'll backtrack to 1.6. see if if it is oxide related
<alex-abreu> I am not sure yet
<alex-abreu> might be AP or something
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, thx
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, there are no specific reasons why it works w/ webbrowser and not the container tests
<alex-abreu> from the oxide perspective
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-28
<wxl> elfy: kind of ot but do you have a link to the qa contest you did for stickers?
<elopio> veebers: so, I don't fully understand. But to fall on the safe side, I can just make branches for those project to make everybody use the base from the toolkit.
<veebers> elopio: I'm just trying something now which should hopefully clarify it for myself then I'll be able to explain it better
<elopio> veebers: ok, so tomorrow I'll prepare the extra branches.
<elopio> good thing we made this card.
<elfy> wxl: http://xubuntu.org/news/help-the-community-with-testing-and-win-xubuntu-stickers/
<wxl> elfy: thx
<wxl> yay just booted my raspberry 2 with snappy
<wxl> squee
<elfy> wxl: welcome
<pitti> vila: so adt-run -d --- ssh -d works for me with an LXC target, so this looks phone specific
<pitti> vila: -U should never be used on a phone in general, but I suppose you are doing this on purpose? did you set the phone to r/w before?
<pitti> ah, apparently you do as apt-get update worked
<pitti> vila: ok, I give up on bug 1449446 for now, I need more information
<ubot5> bug 1449446 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-virt-ssh -d breaks satisfying adt-satdep.deb dependencies" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449446
<vila> pitti: yup, writable to test silos with citrain device-upgrade
<vila> pitti: I haven't dig deeply to understand why I need -U though
<vila> pitti: the log file is fine but lp fails to display it, I just downloaded it to check. Apart from a couple of ^M ... which may enough to trick lp ?
<vila> pitti: and thanks for the shell advices ! I'll probably need more for some time ;)
<pitti> vila: no, it's like 2 out of 3 messages are missing in the log, I'm not sure what happened there
<vila> pitti: doh
<vila> pitti: weirdly enough, I'm currently seeing an 'echo "Reboot #$X"' disappearing when X > 3 but still presents in the log !
<vila> pitti: with qemu in that case
<vila> pitti: ha ha ! Comparing my buffer with the log, I got:
<vila> shell: tee: standard output: Resource temporarily unavailable
<vila> log: Reboot #3
<vila> yeah, that indeed, exactly ;)
<vila> pitti: but anyway, when you say 2 out of 3, it is some big chunks (start/end) are missing or little chunks all over the place ?
<pitti> vila: the latter; I really have no idea what happened there :/
<vila> pitti: ok, I'll retry with a phone later and see, any hint on what should be there and isn't ?
<pitti> vila: for example, "adt-run: DBG: testbed init" or "adt-run: DBG: $ vserver: adt-virt-ssh  ..."
<pitti> vila: oh wait! this log doesn't actually contain the debugging for adt-run
<pitti> vila: so maybe it's just because the branch uses Depends: @, and that's somehow not satisfiable after the apt-get upgrade, or something strange like that
<vila> pitti: err, as in I forgot adt-run -d or it's not supposed to end up htere ?
<pitti> vila: it is supposed to end up there (I ran it here, and it's all in the log
<vila> pitti: nope, it doesn't happen with the same command but without -d for adt-virt-ssh
<vila> hmm, unless something weird happened at X: adt-run --- adt-virt-ssh (no -d) X; adt-run --- ssh -d ; adt-run --- ssh
<vila> pitti: well, according to my own report, I didn't use adt-run -d /me blushes
<vila> only adt-virt-ssh -d, will redo
<boiko> vanguard: hi guys, I need some help with writing an emulator to interact with on-screen notifications in ubuntu touch
<boiko> elopio: is vanguard working? or should I use ubuntu-qa?
<elopio> boiko: ubuntu-qa please.
<boiko> ubuntu-qa: hi guys, I need some help with writing an emulator to interact with on-screen notifications in ubuntu touch
<Saviq> boiko, fwiw, this should get you on the right path
<Saviq> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/tests/test_notifications.py#L159
<elopio> fgimenez: ^
<fgimenez> Saviq, thx, elopio does http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sanity_tests/helpers/unity8/settings_wizard.py contain also a good example?
<elopio> fgimenez: of the helpers style, yes. But boiko needs to restart unity with testability if his tests are running on touch.
<fgimenez> elopio, ok clear now :)
<elopio> then wait for the notification to appear, and then swipe it away. This part is easy. I think it would be mostly to help him getting a nice base test class for unity integration.
<boiko> elopio: so, some of the notifications are dialogs with multiple actions (snap decisions?), s not sure just swiping them away would work
<elopio> boiko: I see. But the principle is the same, if the user in your tests needs to dismiss the notification, write a dismiss method with all the steps necessary.
<boiko> elopio: yep, well, actually right now the dismissing of the notification is not part of the test, it is just to prevent the notification from getting in the way of the subsequent tests
<elopio> boiko: fgimenez: it's worth analyzing that if the test is not testing the notifications, maybe we can stop the notification service or something like that.
<elopio> but we'll need other tests that check the interaction with the notifications.
<boiko> elopio: yep, FYI: the test I am working on is to check that dialer-app is doing the right thing on a valid USSD session, the dialog appearing is just a side effect
<elopio> right, I guess that if there's no risk of the USSD session breaking the notifications, then you can split that test. Maybe even test the notification integration with lower level API tests.
<boiko> elopio: still I need the dialog dismissed somehow at the end of the test :)
<boiko> elopio: I was talking to tiagosh and he gave me the idea of killing the telephony-service-indicator process at the end of the test
<boiko> elopio: that might be the easiest fix for now
<elopio> boiko: I let you to discuss about it with fgimenez. Whatever solution you two come out with will be good for me.
<boiko> elopio: thanks
<fgimenez> boiko, i guess the notification doesn't have any control to interact with, right?
<boiko> fgimenez: it has two buttons, "Ok" and "Cancel" but they both just dismiss the notification itself
<boiko> fgimenez: in this particular case it is useless, but we have also tests for incoming calls that show the dialog to accept/reject the call
<boiko> fgimenez: in that case it would be nice to be able to actually click the notification. Right now what we do is to trigger a dbus call to telephony-service-approver accepting/declining the call
<fgimenez> boiko, you can create classes that expose methods for interacting with each kind of notification, for instance http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sanity_tests/helpers/unity8/settings_wizard.py#L419
<boiko> fgimenez: the problem is: the notifications themselves are in unity (which is not running in testability mode by default) and dialer-app is in a different process
<brendand_> boiko, you have to restart it in testability mode first
<brendand_> boiko, then do your test
<boiko> brendand_: ok
<boiko> fgimenez: brendand_: thanks for the help, I will try to cook something in the next few days, let's see how it goes
<fgimenez> boiko, you can ping the vanguard for review
<boiko> fgimenez: nice! thanks
<brendand_> ubuntu-qa - anyone can confirm this sanity suite regression? unity8.shell.emulators.UnityEmulatorException: No scope found with id clickscope
<rhuddie> brendand_, I've seen that one before
<alesage> cking ping hey that rhymes :)
<alesage> cking I'm wanting to persuade you to present some of you coverity findings during a UOS session next week, any interest?
<brendand_> rhuddie, intermittently?
<brendand_> rhuddie, it seems to be plaguing the whole suite now
<brendand_> rhuddie, unless i did something wrong maybe
<rhuddie> brendand_, when I saw it, it was intermittent and very hard to reproduce.
<rhuddie> brendand_, so that sounds different
<cking> alesage, don't you mean cppcheck findings?
<alesage> cking exactly :)
<alesage> cking, I'd like to do a "static analysis" topic
<cking> alesage, actually, I was aiming to just use these findings to try and get leverage and a coverty scan license
<alesage> cking, no better forum to publicize this work :)
<alesage> cking, but you have worked with the coverity scanner, yes?  or am I misremembering
<cking> alesage, coverity scan is free and superior to cppcheck anyday, but it has big limitations to the number of times one can use it per week on large projects
<alesage> cking, I'm very curious about the "onboarding" process for the free service
<alesage> cking, I see
<cking> alesage, it is limited, one has to either own the project or be a significant author to sign a project up to it
<alesage> cking do you get access to their web console, etc.?
<cking> alesage, yep, I get access to the webby front-end goodness
<alesage> cking, anyway the session could literally be me asking you these questions :) and maybe us presenting a few interesting defects
<cking> i use it for all projects I package into debian
<alesage> cking, doesn't have to be longer than 15 min
<alesage> cking, balloons and I trying to sort some QA-relevant sessions
<elopio> projects-team: I'm breaking the rule of 2 because these cards are boooring.
<cking> alesage, i'm more convinced we'll get better coverage if I blog about it, I get tens of K hits on my blog
<elopio> I'm done, but waiting for three jenkins runs.
<cking> alesage, and I'm bogged down with some critical work that needs attendind to at the mo
<alesage> cking, whell that's fair, can't stand in the way of your work
<alesage> cking, thanks for considering
<alesage> cking I'll have more questions at some point, ok?
<cking> alesage, ask anytime, I'm very happy to discuss it
<cking> however, I really think the perfect solution is to get a coverity scan licence for devs and the QA process
<balloons> cking, alesage thanks for considering
<alesage> cking, we'll have to discuss that further--would you be willing to give me a tour of the free process at some point?
<cking> alesage, sure, I can do that, it's very simple, here's a starter: https://scan.coverity.com/faq
<cking> alesage, sign yourself up, and I'll add you to a project so you can see what it looks like
<alesage> cking, thanks
<elopio> vila: are you ok with this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/qakit/flake8-fixes/+merge/256674
<vila> elopio: I approved it long ago didn't I ?
<vila> elopio: fixing the key exposure will require changing it anyway
<elopio> I can't top-approve it :/
<elopio> alesage: can you?
<alesage> elopio, let me check
<vila> elopio: hmm, I can't either, NeedsFixing ;-)
<alesage> elopio I can't either :/
<pitti> vila: oh, you figure the phone ran out of space and thus it couldn't create /tmp/ssh_askpass.XX any more?
<alesage> elopio, vila, seeing the problem one sec
<elopio> oSoMoN_: alex-abreu: returning to the issue killing the web container, is there something else you need from us?
<oSoMoN_> elopio, not at this point, alex-abreu is debugging the issue
<elopio> cool. The bug fix in autopilot is easy, but the release is painful so it will take some time.
<elopio> thanks alesage. I suppose we don't have autolanding, right?
<alesage> elopio, not sure if thomi set it up, assume no
<alesage> elopio will look into
<elfy> wxl:  now I am awake enough to think about that - what you asked wasn;t at all offtopic for this channel :)
<wxl> elfy: well, tangenital :)
<teward> balloons: ping if you're still around, and don't mind a PM
<balloons> teward, pong
<teward> balloons: mind a PM?
<balloons> go for it
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-29
<pitti> jibel: could we enable your DKMS adt-britney bit now?
<jibel> pitti, there is a W?
<pitti> jibel: is there a way to pretend that britney asked for testing a particular package (manually creating a request file?) so that we can see how this looks in jenkins?
<pitti> jibel: no, for T/U/V
<jibel> pitti, we can create a request file and submit it manually
<pitti> jibel: but we are past the V release, so time for experimentation :)
<jibel> from sankefruit
<jibel> snakefruit*
<elopio> rhuddie: http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/tutorial/advanced_autopilot.html#writing-custom-proxy-classes
<elopio> I think what we need is to expand on point #3
<rhuddie> elopio, thank you
<balloons> elopio, did you get anywhere with documenting the unity AP helpers?
<elopio> balloons: not yet. I did a couple of cleanups first, already approved.
<elopio> ping pitti: I'm wondering about running tests during click or snap builds, like dh_auto_test
<elopio> have you considered that?
<pitti> elopio: that's up to the click's/snap's creator really; ATM we don't even know how to (formally) build a click correctly, and even less so a snap
<pitti> elopio: but of course they can run "make check" or similar, and are encouraged to do so
<elopio> pitti: right. And should we include that make check on the x-test section of the manifest too?
<alesage> pitti at some point we as the QA dept. would want to make sure those tests are run, right?  or am I misunderstanding
<alesage> maybe I'm dropping in on an unrelated conversation there, apologies if so pitti
<pitti> elopio: that's more complicated; for debs you can choose to build the package again during autopkgtest and run teh compiled tests, but in general we don't encourage that as it's expensive
<pitti> elopio: and we can't yet do that on clicks and snaps as long as we don't formalize how to actually build them
<pitti> the idea is that you run the fine-grained unit tests during upstream development and package build
<pitti> and then use some more coarse-grained "smoke tests" for "installed package" testing, which gets run whenever your dependencies change
<pitti> to make sure that they don't break you
<pitti> (and most of our autopkgtests are in shell or python, so they don't need a full package build)
<pitti> alesage: yes, absolutely
<pitti> alesage: snap packages are still in its infancy, I don't think tests for them have been discussed at all yet
<alesage> pitti ok so I don't have as much catching up to do as I thought :) , just concerned with unit and QML tests specifically, i.e. if dh_auto_test goes away
<pitti> alesage: yeah, these need to become part of the click/snap build then
<alesage> pitti, so ultimately we want to acclimate devs to autopkgtest (as the "build"-testing env), maybe develop a way to ensure those are run on our side?
<pitti> running "installed package" tests is in some way easier, as we don't need to rebuild (or know how to build) a package in order to run its tests
<elopio> pitti: ok. I was thinking of getting the store running the static and unit tests when a package is being updated, but I had forgotten about packages that can come without sourcecode.
<alesage> interesting :) pitti, there'll be a divide there between us as the "shippers of packages" and "those who pack the packages"
<elopio> seems like a good discussion. For packages that want to run their tests during build time, how do we allow it?
<pitti> elopio: yeah, that too; what the snap builder does is their thing, but I guess if we have tests for installed snaps we want to run them to ensure we don't break stuff when we e. g. update frameworks
<pitti> elopio: we can't allow or forbid it
<pitti> elopio: how the creator of a snap pieces together a snap and what he does or doesn't do to build it is outside of our control
<pitti> we can and should give recommendations and tools etc., of coruse
<elopio> alesage: nothing conclusive, just ideas floating around.
<elopio> pitti is right of course. It's up to the developers of the snapps and clicks to make sure they are high quality.
<alesage> elopio true but we as a dept. have a stake in that of course
<elopio> we need to agree on the format to define tests as installed, that's the first point I think.
<alesage> elopio, when you say "define tests as installed", you mean to differentiate what should be run pre- and post-install?
<pitti> for clicks we only have the equivalent of autopkgtests defined (and we run those); we don't define package build tests as we don't really have to
<elopio> alesage: I think we can only define what will be post-install. We need that to be a known API so it's run automatically after the package is installed and the canary updates can work.
<elopio> on pre-install, we can probably only make recommendations.
<elopio> what I would suggest is to start working with the people currently writing snaps, and see how they run their unit tests.
<alesage> pitti, would running make-check be a way to "opt-in" for build-time testing on our infrastructure, e.g.?
<alesage> weird that what I think of as "CI" is kind-of going away under this regime
<elopio> we could make "click build" (or snap build) a little smarter to find a make check if there's one, or to be able to overwrite the build rules as debs do. But the level of enforcing of the process I was initially thinking about is definitely not possible. And even that might be going too far.
<elopio> this is a whole new world. Maybe reviews are even more useful than tests for some situations.
<alesage> maybe think of it as "providing services" to devs who wish to use the build-time testing?
<alesage> elopio? ^^
<elopio> maybe.
<elopio> alesage: but if we tell them: here's this tool to run your tests. Use it if you want.
<elopio> that's the same as saying, run your make check before pushing to trunk, if you want.
<elopio> so maybe we don't have to do anything on the tools, just seed some best practices on the sample snapps.
<alesage> elopio, right, at least traditionally we'd be running make check too, to gate on commits to trunk :)
<elopio> alesage: right. Maybe we need a way for snapp developers to tell launchpad what to run on MPs.
<elopio> github already has that with travis CI.
<alesage> elopio, right, so the question is whether this continues to be the deb infrastructure or something else, e.g. autopkgtest
<elopio> many questions.
<pitti> alesage: we don't build snaps/clicks on our infrastructure in general
<alesage> elopio possibly CI has answers?
<pitti> alesage: for those that we build ourselves, we can of course mandate folks to run "make check" or the moral equivalent in their buildl scripts
<elopio> alesage: I doubt it. I think the answers will come from the snappy team.
<pitti> but yeah, for snaps themselves the CI is pretty much out of our hands
<pitti> what we can do is to run the installed tests (i. e. autopkgtests) for existing snaps (if they provide some) when we change frameworks, to ensure that there are no regressions
 * pitti waves good night, time for basketball
<alesage> pitti enjoy :)
<elopio> bye pitti.
<elopio> thank you.
<elopio> alesage: I think that the snappy team is running their own tests on MPs outside of our CI infrastructure. So we should look into it, and ask CI to support this new usecases.
<alesage> elopio o interesting, good idea, need to jump on that right away
<elopio> balloons: I have a problem. Three of our branches will conflict with the cleanup of the unity8 namespace, and we won't have a unity8 release soon.
<balloons> elopio, ohh fun.
<elopio> so I will prepare the branch, but during the session I'll talk about things not yet released.
<balloons> elopio, sure I guess that works. And in general we want to cover what they are and how you can use / make your own as well
<balloons> so we'll still have content to talk about
<elfy> evening balloons
<balloons> evening elfy
<elopio> balloons: want to give it an early review?
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/fix1306340-deprecate_emulators/revision/1531
<balloons> elopio, sure
<balloons> elopio, preference question; get_pinPadLoader.. do you like this better than get_pinpadloader, or get_pinpad_loader, etc?
<elopio> balloons: get_pinpad_loader
<balloons> good, we agree :-)
<elopio> probably, _get_pinpad_loader, as something like that shouldn't be public.
<balloons> right right..
<balloons> going to change the name of tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/emulators.py ?
<elopio> balloons: that will remain there in case somebody was importing it from a different project.
<balloons> Letozaf_, everything go ok with calendar?
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes the change made by Kunal is great, but the value the property he added is quite strange
<Letozaf_> balloons, I would expect the property to be 6 when en_US locale and 0 when it_IT locale
<Letozaf_> balloons, but it is 1 with it_IT and 0 with en_US
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can fix the code to work with 1 and 0 but not sure that is ok for other locales
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, I wrote a note in the mp
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome. I saw your note about weird values
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I put the fix here: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-dayview-default-view/+merge/257814 but I am waiting for Kunal's answer so to fix it with 6 and 0 as I would do it
<elopio> alesage: do you have an example for a cmake check task that includes static analysis?
<alesage> elopio no I don't
<elopio> I would like to add flake8 to the camera. I would prefer to copy it from somewhere else.
<alesage> elopio O I see, I'd probably add it to the debian rules--don't we do that somewhere in our qa repos already?
<elopio> alesage: the camera is a click app.
<alesage> elopio, o hey man
<alesage> elopio, I see--straining to remember who might've done this already
<alesage> elopio, seeing that they have a run_tests script, maybe it belongs there?
<alesage> elopio, in lp:indicator-datetime you could follow the pattern of GCov.cmake, e.g.
<alesage> elopio, similar case in that it's calling those executables after build, etc.
<elopio> alesage: I've just found MPs are building the debs, maybe it's not yet a click, or is both?
<elopio> anyway, I pushed it for now in the debian/rules.
<elopio> will look at the indicator. Thanks.
<alesage> elopio interesting ok
<alesage> elopio also lp:cmake-extras would be a destination for a general-purpose flake8 macro
<alesage> elopio fwiw not seeing anything relevant in the standard cmake modules # dpkg -L cmake-data
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-30
<elopio> veebers: still around? anything I can do tomorrow to help with the remaining autopilot tasks?
<veebers> elopio: hey yeah I'm still around for about an hour or so
<veebers> elopio: I'm just pushing up some updated code and finishing a review and would like your thoughts on somethings
<veebers> elopio: if you have a moment can you read the comments and reviews from this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/cpo-base-classes-fix/+merge/257623
<veebers> specifically I'm interested in your thoughts on what I wrote in the comment box
<elopio> veebers: on it.
<elopio> veebers: I agree on the warning.
<elopio> we are still using multiple inheritance in the sanity suite.
<elopio> when we remove that, we can raise the exception.
<elopio> oh well, but the multiple inheritance in the sanity won't affect this because it's not on the base class. Anyway, I agree with you.
<veebers> elopio: coolio :-)
<veebers> elopio: hmm, I thought that we had discussed updating the narrative/docs for the cpo/selection thing as a separate card, or am I miss-remembering things?
<elopio> isn't there a separate card? The one called "Add documentation for the narrative docs" ?
<veebers> elopio: I see one in play now called "Add documentation for the narrative docs (i.e. FAQ and section on creating CPOs)" (on the board)
<elopio> veebers: yes, so I don't get what you mean.
<veebers> elopio: oh, I meant I thought that we weren't doing that card this sprint as we needed the other cards to land/be finished first'
<elopio> veebers: ahh. Then I'm not sure.
<elopio> veebers: but now that the branch is almost ready, we can prepare the doc updates, right:?
<veebers> elopio: yeah I guess thats a good point, I was thinking with my EOD-ing soon hat on :-) I will be back online after dinner though
<elopio> veebers: should I throw a gatekeeper now, or wait for the branch to be merged?
<veebers> elopio: for a gatekeeper run we need it to be built into a ppa, are you suggesting setting up a silo for it?
<elopio> veebers: no, not really. I thought we could run a gatekeeper from a branch.
<elopio> if it requires a silo, I think we better wait for the branches to land. Things look good, the unit tests look good. I doubt we will cause a regression, and if so, it should be solved by the fix_base_class branches landing.
<veebers> elopio: as far as I'm aware the gatekeeper (the same as the smoke dash job) runs from a ppa
<elopio> veebers: yes, I remember now the ppa parameter. It was just a stupid question :)
<veebers> elopio: Not stupid, I good idea. I know vila has mentioned that he has ideas on improving how we test and release autopilot incl. ppas etc.
<elopio> ah, right, what he said now makes sense.
<pitti> jibel: given the history of http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-firefox/ how can we edit the history files on snakefruit to stop considering this a regression?
<pitti> jibel: do we need to edit all PASSes in proposed-migration/autopkgtest/data/adt/trusty-proposed/amd64/archive/*/*/*/trusty_amd64_firefox_*.result ?
<jibel> pitti, if you remove this line it should be considered as 'always failed' firefox 24.0+build1-0ubuntu1 PASS fonts-liberation 1.07.3-3
<jibel> in the history file
<pitti> jibel: ah, good; thanks!
<pitti> jibel: I'm going through the trusty failures, and fixed a few bugs in autopkgtest; others like firefox need some fumbling
<jibel> pitti, firefox used to pass but it looks like no one maintains the testsuite in ubuntu any more
<jibel> this is sad because it found real regressions
<pitti> yeah, same in vivid
<elopio> vila: btw, now your autopilot ppa makes a lot of sense to me for running the gatekeeper before having a silo.
<vila> elopio: sorry, I should have been clearer about that
<vila> elopio, fgimenez: But w really need something faster, >4h for one iteration kills velocity (understatement)
<elopio> vila: parallelization?
<vila> elopio, fgimenez: we'll need to at least split the tests to run on 2 phones
<vila> elopio: yup, coarse grained one at the highest level to start with
<elopio> vila: and we also want the things they are doing on ci.ubuntu.com for the run to continue even if one suite killed a phone.
<elopio> but how do we put this in CI's backlog? so many things in there.
<vila> elopio: well, in that case we may as well run each suite on its own but...
<vila> elopio: that's why I'm saying we focus on getting access to run autopkgtest on phones/qemu
<vila> elopio: from there we can add the missing dep8 tests to wrap autopilot in all packages and aggregate the subunit streams ourselves
<elopio> vila: that sounds good.
<elopio> jfunk_: ^
<elopio> if ci gives us this command that provissions a phone every time we want it, we can take care of all the other details.
<elopio> then maybe we can go faster.
<vila> elopio: exactly, including prototyping gates
<rhuddie> elopio, thanks for your comment on mp. Is this the change that you meant? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10953708/
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, I think so. Does it make sense to you?
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, that makes sense. I just wanted to check I understood correctly before pushing
<elopio> ok, thanks.
<elopio> om26er: I wouldn't extract os.path.exists(directory) into a method.
<elopio> is clear enough, and only one statement.
<om26er> elopio, its subjective, I prefer to have methods as explanatory as possible and would prefer to follow DRY
<elopio> om26er: you are only using it once, so there will be no duplication.
<om26er> elopio, in two places in the same method.
<elopio> om26er: ah, that's right.
<elopio> but you are not adding clarity and you are not saving lines of code.
<elopio> you are adding three lines instead.
<om26er> elopio, that's why I ask if we could use a better name for the method
<elopio> om26er: os.path.exists is a name good enough.
<elopio> the name of your method is alright. It just should end with an s. directory_existS.
<elopio> but you shouldn't write a method if there's no value on it. You are just making an alias for os.path.exists.
<om26er> elopio, hmm, ok. I have seen people in well written project not calling the public api twice in their codes, they rather encapsulate the call in a method
<om26er> elopio, hmm, sure I can change that back.
<elopio> om26er: we don't need to shield ourselfs from the python standard libraries. We don't need to replace them with fakes for testing either.
<elopio> encapsulating external projects is good, sometimes. Here I see no reason to do it.
<om26er> elopio, ok, I pushed the change. There are older flake8 warnings in the file, want me to do that in this MR or is that better for separate MR ?
<elopio> om26er: separate MP, according to a discussion I lost against thomi and veebers.
<elopio> om26er: but: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1444170
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1444170 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "python code does not pass the flake8 static checks" [Medium,In progress]
<elopio> if you use the flake8 as a prerequisite of your branch it would be easier, I think.
<elopio_> veebers: so, about the presentation for ODS, the idea is to quickly show how easy it is to write a high level integration test with the helpers in the toolkit and unity8.
<elopio_> balloons wanted to show the helpers docs published, so the first step was to get the unity8 namespace right.
<elopio_> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/fix1306340-deprecate_emulators/+merge/257812
<elopio_> next step is to generate sphinx out of that branch.
 * veebers looks at branch
<veebers> elopio_: there is more changes in that MP than just deprecating the emulators ;-)
<veebers> oh wait, that probably comes from the branches you mention in the message
#ubuntu-quality 2016-05-02
<balloons> good evening flocculant
#ubuntu-quality 2016-05-03
<flocculant> balloons: morning :p
<flocculant> I see you replied then - I thought there'd be a script - no balloons around for me to pester about it at the time :)
<flocculant> ftr - there a no Ubuntu iso tests on yakkety
<balloons> ohh
<flocculant> balloons: not a clue about any script - just manually did the flavours
<flocculant> except for wxl who I assume did his
<balloons> yea, I was hoping for someone with a clue to chime in
<balloons> it hasn't been run in ages, I've always ended up doing it or fixing it anyway
<wxl> what ho?
<balloons> but I feel like it eventually does get run during the cycle
<flocculant> balloons: anyway - Ubuntu to do - and upgrades - somewhen :)
<balloons> heh.. upgrades = stick with LTS if you have to ask eh?
<flocculant> ha ha
<patdk-wk> isn't that counterproductive to this channel?
<balloons> I'm being a bit silly; and also, if you are in here I hope you are on yakkety or soon to be!
#ubuntu-quality 2016-05-04
<om26er> pitti, Hi! I am trying to write an autopilot test that reboots the device, do you know of some example test that does that already ? I am reading this https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.package-tests.html but seems different from my scenario
#ubuntu-quality 2016-05-07
<mihaijulien> Hello
<mihaijulien> is anyone here available for a little help?
<flocculant> mihaijulien: well I'm here - whether I can help is a different thing :)
<mihaijulien> well, I have some newbie questions on autopilot
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> I can't help :D
<mihaijulien> :(
<flocculant> someone else *might* be about - but it is Saturday
<mihaijulien> well, if anyone will read this, here is my question
<flocculant> I would suggest mailing to the quality list
<mihaijulien> I was following the tutorial here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/guides-running_ap/
<flocculant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quality
<flocculant> mihaijulien: to be honest this channel is a bit dead
<mihaijulien> meh
<mihaijulien> :/
<flocculant> I'd ask the question, someone might be about and answer - if you're not in channel anymore you could look at the logs to see if someone did http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/
<mihaijulien> thank you
<flocculant> mihaijulien: welcome - sorry I couldn't be more help for you
#ubuntu-quality 2017-05-03
<Fily> dear All, can you give me any suggestion on how to start testing?
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-30
<flocculant> tsimonq2: you around?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Ish.
<flocculant> mmk - well I'll rabbit on a bit - then you can look properly later :)
<tsimonq2> I'm at SeaTac waiting for my flight to Milwaukee. :)
<tsimonq2> (Then a drive home to Green Bay. :P)
<flocculant> we're getting reports of issues with unmounting/ejecting usb's - I've seen issue with unmounting a partition, looking in a bit further I installed pcmanfm to see what it does
<flocculant> pcmanfm just closes if I try to unmount something - you seen any reports in lubuntu since 18.04?
<flocculant> oh right - fly time :p
<wxl> *I* don't remember anything flocculant
<flocculant> wxl: ok
<wxl> i'll test it later when i'm around a usb again
<flocculant> wxl if you see what I see - you don't need a usb - just a partiton that you can mount and then unmount
<wxl> oh
<wxl> in that case..
<flocculant> well - got a backtrace and strace for pcmanfm now
<wxl> yeah i'm moving slow here
<wxl> any insight?
<wxl> gvfs issue?
<flocculant> well if we're both seeing it - I'd assume that
<flocculant> wanted to double check with lubuntu before I did more - just about to afk for a while, but can try downgrading gvfs
<flocculant> for the record - if I use the unreleased gtk3 thunar - it works
<wxl> yeah i'm not necessarily saying i've confirmed this yet. i'm being drawn about 5 different ways but i'll get back to you
<flocculant> if it's slow - that's what people see in thunar
<flocculant> let me know - then I'll downgrade perhaps
#ubuntu-quality 2018-05-01
<flocculant> wxl - was it this slow?
<flocculant> or did you forget to let me know lol
<wxl> oh hahahah i forgot XD
<wxl> tbh i didn't do anything
 * flocculant likes honesty :)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-05-03
 * flocculant wonders if wxl bothered yet :p
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<flocculant> :p
<tsimonq2> Only one way to find out.
<flocculant> bit expensive for me to fly out to some foreign country :D
<tsimonq2> Come on, Oregon is cool I hear. :D
<flocculant> does it have a capital city?
<tsimonq2> Somewhere.
<tsimonq2> Salem?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<flocculant> aah there we are - 1 seat left on a virgin flight in first class > £1400
<flocculant> I'll wait for him to reply I think :D
<tsimonq2> :D
<flocculant> unless I win millions tomorrow night - in which case I'll just freak him right out lol
<akxwi-dave> Isn't Portland the Capital of Oregon, great place to visit... its has a great real ale, micro brewery scene.. only problem is the 12 hour flight from UK
#ubuntu-quality 2018-05-06
<Superslowpoke> TESTING TESTING
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-27
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> looks to bright to me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'll have to see how it looks with only the glow outside and not inside.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Or if there is a way to it more like a drop shadow only going one direction...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Ubuntu Cinnamon and UbuntuDde in other USB 😅😅 :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> What is that?  I grub menu where you can pick ISO to liveboot?  Is it USB.  Or like you just throw .ISO into /boot folder. (re @KajiiNarumiChat: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> yes (re @troyBORG: What is that?  I grub menu where you can pick ISO to liveboot?  Is it USB.  Or like you just throw .ISO into /boot folder.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmGmE2fpPa4&lc=UgxA2p6kYTKhkRSk6pN4AaABAg
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eric> Hello,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eric> I just noticed Ubuntu 20.04 is unable to shutdown my desktop system. The system seems to shutdown, but starts again after a couple seconds. This problem is not present when the shutdown is performed from Windows 10. I've never reported a bug for Ubuntu before. Would you recommend I log this issue against systemd-sysv (result of dpkg -S /sbin/shutdown), or is this something else ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> the same happens to me, from version 18.04 (re @Eric: Hello,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> I just noticed Ubuntu 20.04 is unable to shutdown my desktop system. The system seems to shutdown, but starts again after a couple seconds. This problem is not present when the shutdown is performed from Windows 10. I've never reported a bug for Ubuntu before. Would you recommend I log this issue against systemd-sysv (result of dpkg -S /sbin/shutdown), or is this something e
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 🤔🤔🤔 and debian, manjaro, arch, mint, zorin, and all ecosytem linux
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> What happens if you halt in the terminal?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'm going to bed so I won't see reply for like 8hrs...  But just curious if it did anything
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I know my parents pc won't suspend in any of the 5.4+ kernels.  But works in older 4.19 LTS (or whatever that number is)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I know my parents pc won't suspend in any of the 5.4+ kernels.  But works in older 4.19 LTS (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eric> I was using Nvidia proprietary driver 440. I rolled back to 390 and it fixed the shutdown issue. Anybody here knows why this happens? I don't understand how the graphics driver is involved in the shutdown process.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eric> False alarm, it worked only once after changing the driver, now back to having the issue. (re @Eric: I was using Nvidia proprietary driver 440. I rolled back to 390 and it fixed the shutdown issue. Anybody here knows why this happens? I don't understand how the graphics driver is involved in the shutdown process.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Dear lord that’s insane (re @KajiiNarumiChat: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 😅😅😅
<lotuspsychje> jphilips: there's a guy claiming that a latest xubuntu iso still has that fsck:md5sums% bug, think that would be the case still?
<lotuspsychje> told him to skip the integrity test for now, but we might test this
<jphilips> lotuspsychje: not sure. what bug is that?
<lotuspsychje> jphilips: its the integrity test at boot, that gets stuck in a loop
<lotuspsychje> lemme grab you the ID holdon
<jphilips> lotuspsychje: i ran the ISO today without any issues
<lotuspsychje> bug #1867065
<ubot5> bug 1867065 in casper (Ubuntu Focal) "Installer hangs at boot on machine" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867065
<lotuspsychje> the guy confirmed he grabbed latest <deadrom> lotuspsychje, the latest xubuntu 20.04. I don't know if they are behind
<lotuspsychje> cant confirm if he speaks the truth or not though :p
<lotuspsychje> i tested final -lubuntu and -desktop iso's and worked also fine
<jphilips> ask him to check the checksum of the iso and see if it matches c8977ce50d175dfce8e309dcaef8f1b3
<jphilips> in which channel was this reported?
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu but he left
<jphilips> in telegram you can always get them even if they leave the group :D
<jphilips> stocking them wherever they go, mwahahahaha
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-28
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Why don't people use the . torrent to download.  Since it has its checking built in.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> It also faster then the web DL for me. (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <jphilips> ask him to check the checksum of the iso and see if it matches c8977ce50d175dfce8e309dcaef8f1b3)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> We don't me it the first download means everywhere and some people don't have torrent clients. (re @troyBORG: Why don't people use the . torrent to download.  Since it has its checking built in.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> It also faster then the web DL for me.)
<valorie> they were all *amazingly* fast from torrents this time
<valorie> they all started seeding within minutes of me downloading the .torrent files
<valorie> and I think were all complete within the hour
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Has anyone else noticed any issues with the installwrnajd installing Nvidia drivers on hybrid cards? I'm still trying to quantify, but I'm running off of reports from people who aren't too keen on followup or providing additional details. Just thought I would check with the larger group.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Has anyone else noticed any issues with the installer installing Nvidia drivers on hybrid cards? I'm still trying to quantify, but I'm running off of reports from people who aren't too keen on followup or providing additional details. Just thought I would check with the larger group. (edited)
<valorie> @bashfulrobot I have nvidia but use the System76 PPA, since this is a sys76 box
<valorie> keeps everything perfect
<valorie> haven't really seen what you report
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Yeah - I am more looking at he traditional installer/behavior.
<valorie> and I didn't really have the time or energy to do install testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I do not have a hybrid card so I cannot really test it.
<valorie> shame on me
<lotuspsychje> we have 2 nvidia bugs on the releasenotes
<valorie> I think this one is, but....
<lotuspsychje> and we had several users reporting nvidia issues in #ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I guess I'll go start digging and see if anything lines up.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Thanks all
<lotuspsychje> @bashfulrobot: most cases its a combo of your chipset, the driver version and the kernel
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I noticed it "seems" to be "ti" related cards. But I cannot get enough data (from people) to correlate for sure
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> there was a bug report i commented about people having problems with nvidia cards (re @bashfulrobot: Has anyone else noticed any issues with the installer installing Nvidia drivers on hybrid cards? I'm still trying to quantify, but I'm running off of reports from people who aren't too keen on followup or providing additional details. Just thought I would check with the larger group.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> someone reported a ti bug on askubuntu yesterday
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231497/nividia-geforce-1050ti-driver-installed-but-no-output
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Thanks!!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> this was a bug i tested for mate regarding nvidia - Bug #1871268
<ubot5> bug 1871268 in Ubuntu CD Images "Installation fails with Could not configure 'libc6:i386'. , E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libgcc-s1:i386'" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871268
<lotuspsychje> todays desktop https://imgur.com/a/Tw1TB3H
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> i386...  Installing 32bit from cd image..  thought they ended 32bit client release... (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <ubot5> bug 1871268 in Ubuntu CD Images "Installation fails with Could not configure 'libc6:i386'. , E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libgcc-s1:i386'" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871268)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1871268 in Ubuntu CD Images "Installation fails with Could not configure 'libc6:i386'. , E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libgcc-s1:i386'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @franksmcb just filed this as it was ubuntu mate related https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-control-center/issues/562
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: is that your desktop?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> interesting layout, though not sure why you have the button bar at the top when you already have the dock at the bottom with indicators
<lotuspsychje> @philipz: thats workspaces to dock extension from the repos
<lotuspsychje> i placed a bug about that, it doesnt hide when windows are not in full mode
<lotuspsychje> @philipz: this is how it looks when mouse hover: https://imgur.com/a/lsWjN7U
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh its a workspaces extension, though it was a window list :D
<lotuspsychje> yeah its a bit confusing, hence why i placed bug #1873659 @philipz
<ubot5> bug 1873659 in gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (Ubuntu) "Add a hide option for partial dock when not dodge windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873659
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @bashfulrobot any update on the nvidia issue?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Not yet. People kind of swooped in, then disappeared. (re @philipz: @bashfulrobot any update on the nvidia issue?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @bashfulrobot any luck contacting the person from askubuntu?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Oh, I wasn't working with that person. And when I popped in previous, that was right before bed, and I'm just getting my day going today.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Is the Ubuntu Cinnamon in here?   I keep getting this crash popup.  But when I click report problem nothing happens.  I keep exspecting Launchpad to open.   Or is it sending to you? :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (edited)Is the Ubuntu Cinnamon dev in here?   I keep getting this crash popup.  But when I click report problem nothing happens.  I keep exspecting Launchpad to open.   Or is it sending to you? :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (edited)@ItzSwirlz  I keep getting this crash popup.  But when I click report problem nothing happens.  I keep exspecting Launchpad to open.   Or is it sending to you? :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> check the /var/crash folder to see if you can find the file in there
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i went through that quite a bit as well, with ubuntu mate not wanting to send crash reports
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> then you can run 'ubuntu-bug FILENAME.crash' in that folder
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sometimes that didnt work, so i copied the crash file into a new bug report i opened on launchpad
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I submitted the bug, then as I went to send this screenshot I get another popup :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> The log does show this... :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ty (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ill look at it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Hmm....  I tried to go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1863628
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1863628 not found
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> And it can't be found..
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yeah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i just saw that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Just send the crash report
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It might be a private bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Show me the traceback
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> please
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Also, thanks for testing out UC :D (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> what do I file it under for package.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> As Cinnamon-launcher does not exist in Ubuntu:"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> cinnamon-launcher should be a package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ah great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> uhh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> lemme check the sourcecoe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> lemme check the sourcecode (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It's part of cinnamon package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Dont file it yet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> let me check to get a more accurate package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> File it under 'cinnamon'
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> File it under 'cinnamon' package (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1875724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1875724 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "cinnamon-launcher crashed with FileNotFoundError" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You need to add the stacktrace and everything
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> When it shows the ubuntu-bug window press the send button
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> if it lets you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> like send the stacktrace and everything in the ubuntu-bug window so i can better investigate
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> meanwhile ill look at it in linux mint
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> probably a patch has been released by now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> In case anyone want to try VenToy, *ubuntu 20.04 requires the beta release: https://github.com/ventoy/Ventoy/releases/tag/v1.0.08beta2
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Unpack the .gz file, CD into ventoy-1.0.08b2, and run sudo ./Ventoy2Disk.sh -i /dev/sdx    <—- where sdx is your usb drive.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> sounds like @popeydc and @wimpress would like that ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> hah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> is this similar to what it looks like? @troyBORG os.execvp(FALLBACK_COMMAND, (FALLBACK_COMMAND,) + FALLBACK_ARGS)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> File "/usr/lib/python3.6/os.py", line 559, in execvp
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> _execvpe(file, args)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> File "/usr/lib/python3.6/os.py", line 604, in _execvpe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> raise last_exc.with_traceback(tb)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> File "/usr/lib/python3.6/os.py", line 594, in _execvpe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> exec_func(fullname, *argrest)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> None: no process found
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I've tried to send it multiple times.   I think its crashing, cause after I submit it.  About a min later I get a "System program problem detected" popup
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Ventoy is an open source tool to create bootable USB drive for ISO files.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> With ventoy, you don't need to format the disk again and again, you just need to copy the iso file to the USB drive and boot it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> You can copy many iso files at a time and ventoy will give you a boot menu to select them.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Both Legacy BIOS and UEFI are supported in the same way. 200+ ISO files are tested.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> A "Ventoy Compatible" concept is introduced by ventoy, which can help to support any ISO file. (re @RikMills: sounds like @popeydc and @wimpress would like that ^)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> weird, and also the package is filed under ubiquity (re @troyBORG: I've tried to send it multiple times.   I think its crashing, cause after I submit it.  About a min later I get a "System program problem detected" popup)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Best part, the USB is still usable for other files.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> fixed it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I selected cinamon.  sorry about that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> or this?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>   File "/usr/bin/cinnamon-launcher", line 72, in <module>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>     os.execvp(FALLBACK_COMMAND, (FALLBACK_COMMAND,) + FALLBACK_ARGS)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>   File "/usr/lib/python3.8/os.py", line 566, in execvp
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>     _execvpe(file, args)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>   File "/usr/lib/python3.8/os.py", line 608, in _execvpe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>     raise last_exc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>   File "/usr/lib/python3.8/os.py", line 599, in _execvpe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>     exec_func(fullname, *argrest)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> None: no process found
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> if you can open all the windows and send me screenshots that'd be great
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> is it something like this?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But it looks like its in Manjaro.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That's everywhere I keep getting it back t
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That's everywhere I keep getting it back to (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wait.. scroll down just a little
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> so i can view the whole traceback
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i feel like i know what it is
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i think its python compatibility breaking
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> like this?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ty
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> its a python compatibility
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> lm must have it fixed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> last commit is 6 months ago. great.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Code is same
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I am actually about to do an LM install so I can take a look at it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> how did you get this again?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> its just popping up huh? not happening to me. odd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> It just keep poping up for me.  I donno if its maybe from the packages I installed...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Would changing the theme and icons to Yaru Dark do anything?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> no
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> so i ran a diff and this line changed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> os.execvp(sys.argv[0], (sys.argv[0], "--replace"))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> comapred to
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> os.execvp(sys.argv[0], (sys.argv[0], "--replace"))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and no difference
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Yeah I'm running it in a VM on my Manjaro Desktop... (re @ItzSwirlz: But it looks like its in Manjaro.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> /
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> . (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> that will do it...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh wait
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh no. Manjaro being your host VM shouldn't matter
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> there is no changes. prob a glitch, ignore it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (re @ItzSwirlz: Oh no. Manjaro being your host VM shouldn't matter)Yep :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'll probally just try a clean install of it again in the VM. (re @ItzSwirlz: there is no changes. prob a glitch, ignore it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> redownload the iso
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> 622d868436dc44d2301683ab95f40185  ubuntucinnamon-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> The md5 of the one I have matches...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> well crap.  I gotta get going to work :(
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'll have to play with it more tonight after work
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-30
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Well I'm finally seeing Seeders being reported looks like....   Surprisingly since even though I added Cinamon 2 days later.  Its caught up and passed some of others in seed ratio for me.. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i added cinnamon yesterday :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I'm so getting rid of KDE Neon and switching back to Kubuntu, as soon as I get back home to my proper desktop :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> why what happened?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i too tried neon a year or two back and didn't send much time on it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> It's broken too often. It's a rolling release so when they ship new version of plasma/kde/whatnot, it's automatically distributred. I get to download 200-300 packages every 2-3 weeks. Which is cool as I get new features all the time, but the problem is that more often than not my desktop breaks :) Then they fix it within a day or two, but still :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I also upgraded from neon xenial to neon bionic, and that didn't fare well. For instance, CTRL+1 doesn't work - neither in konsole, chrome,... (when I create a fresh user, there it works. I haven't been able to figure out what config option got borked during the upgrade)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Also, systemd is hosed - there is bunch of race conditions, so sometimes my network won't start, sometimes my lxc/lxd doesn't work, sometimes /tmpfs is not mounted in time (so some dirs are not created, mainly ~/.cache, so KDE can't start properly...)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> So, Kubuntu Focal should be more stable :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> The only thing I don't like about latest LTS is that LXC/LXD are snap-only installs. I'm seriously thinking about building my own .deb packages for thoe.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was this the user, testing or unstable edition?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Neon will be migrating to 20.04 base in the next few months
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the user edition seems like it shouldn't be having such breakage. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> User edition will possibly lose some stability as it gets to towards time for the next Ubuntu LTS. Simply as being based on the old LTS, core libs are becoming a bit put of date and perhaps not what KDE devs tested with when they made new stuff. Plus to keep new KDE things buildable, Neon has to backport more and more things like core libs in their repo over time, which inevitable 
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Neon based on 18.04 is in that zone now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> User edition will possibly lose some stability as it gets to towards time for the next Ubuntu LTS. Simply as being based on the old LTS, core libs are becoming a bit out of date and perhaps not what KDE devs tested with when they made new stuff. Plus to keep new KDE things buildable, Neon has to backport more and more things like core libs in their repo over time, which inevitable 
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> user, ofc (re @philipz: was this the user, testing or unstable edition?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> yup, that's logical. But all of the issues I mentioned started happening when Bionic Neon was released. (re @RikMills: User edition will possibly lose some stability as it gets to towards time for the next Ubuntu LTS. Simply as being based on the old LTS, core libs are becoming a bit out of date and perhaps not what KDE devs tested with when they made new stuff. Plus to keep new KD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Xenial one worked ok, more or less.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> But kubuntu is waaaaay more stable (albeit with older software)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> how is the day today?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> still building new KDE apps :/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Fair, today i gotta try to rebuild the iso
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> good (re @KaiLoveLinux: how is the day today?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yay (re @philipz: )
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-01
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> @ItzSwirlz does Calamares work fine in UC with Secure Boot on ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It should (re @arunpyasi: @ItzSwirlz does Calamares work fine in UC with Secure Boot on ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> OK :) (re @ItzSwirlz: It should)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu GNOME amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu GNOME i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-02
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Hello everyone! You can test your flavor. The QA Page isn't setup yet but you can still navigate via cdimages.ubuntu.com.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> To get in QA points, I suggest Netboot or Upgrade. I am running Kubuntu 20.04 -> 20.10 upgrade. You can also do normal too.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So navigate, and test away!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And if you guys cant decide what to test, use my spinner
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://wheeldecide.com/index.php?c1=Ubuntu&c2=Kubuntu&c3=Lubuntu&c4=Ubuntu+Budgie&c5=Ubuntu+Cinnamon+Remix&c6=Ubuntu+DDE+Remix&c7=Ubuntu+Kylin&c8=Ubuntu+MATE&c9=Ubuntu+Studio&c10=Xubuntu&col=light&t=Ubuntu+Product+Testing+Choices&time=5
<valorie> lol, thank you @ItzSwirlz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> np
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i'm lazy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> kubuntu 20.04 installing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I suggest try to test 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Point release and when 19.10 support ends (when everyone is forced to upgrade, when they'll get notified) is in August
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 20.04 is in October
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Less time for 20.04 than 20.10-so try to clock on some more Focal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Later, than we can talk about Bionic/Focal vs. Groovy
 * valorie upgraded twice to kub 20.04
<valorie> one nvidia box, one not
<valorie> both perfect
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> s o  u p g r a d e  a n o t h e r  p r o d u c t
 * valorie has other things to do rn, sorry
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> thats ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i'm bored so i'll now list all the ubuntu products
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> upgradeandnetbookofklxubuntubudgiematekylinremixcinnamondde
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Don't ask how to decrypt it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> lmao
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> lol (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> A few more wheels:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> If you want to try the Miscellaneous/Other products like netboot, server, base
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://wheeldecide.com/index.php?c1=Upgrade&c2=Netboot&c3=Base&c4=Server&c5=Server+w%2F+Subiquity&col=light&t=Ubuntu+Misc.%2FOther+Product+Testing+Choices&time=5
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And should I test on Bionic, Focal, or Groovy? Well, once I'm finished with my surge of upgrade tests for this week, https://wheeldecide.com/index.php?c1=Bionic&c2=Focal&c3=Groovy&col=light&t=Ubuntu+Product+Release+Version+Choices&time=5
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Although I'll probably make it so it has more priority over the more important stuff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> If you want a more priority ranked wheel, here Focal has 3x more power and Groovy has 2x
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://wheeldecide.com/index.php?c1=Bionic&c2=Focal&c3=Focal&c4=Focal&c5=Groovy&c6=Groovy&col=light&t=Ubuntu+Product+Release+Version+Choices&time=5
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That's all for the wheels for today.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anyways. Time to talk serious.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1876399
<ubot5> bug 1876399 in akonadiconsole (Ubuntu) "Akonadi Console Launch: Failed to connect to database: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1000/akonadi/mysql.socket' (2) QMYSQL: Unable to connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876399
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1876410
<ubot5> bug 1876410 in kio (Ubuntu) "Kio and probably through all Akonadi apps: After installing kmail and a bunch of other extras, without opening any mail window, authentication dialog to mail.google.com automatically shows and after closing will reopen after ~1m" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876410
<valorie> not a good bug!
<valorie> thanks for reporting it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> np
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I know those on irc cant see  but oh dear
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Forwarded from ItzSwirlz:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (hot corners view)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (ui theming bug)
<valorie> hmmm, no image links with this bridge?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah it doesn't
<valorie> KDE's bridge has them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'll try to put an imgur
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> old username but here https://imgur.com/9OtB2ln
<ItzSwirlz> (yes i live here too)
<ItzSwirlz> @valorie here you go
<valorie> cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes in order to have telegram images come through, you have to setup a media server to cache the files, so that they can safely be given a url for irc that doesnt compromise the bridge's security.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> LP : All amd64 builders are down :(
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> fixed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Thanks ! 🙏 (re @RikMills: fixed)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Hey Rik can you remove bugs #1876401 to #1876410
<ubot5> bug 1876400 in kio (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1876401 Kio and probably through all Akonadi apps: After installing kmail and a bunch of other extras, without opening any mail window, authentication dialog to mail.google.com automatically shows and after closing will reopen after ~1m" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876400
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I must've spammed the send button or something
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Sorry for all the spam
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz Sadly I can't delete. Not even bug-control can do that. If they are duped, then that will have to do
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Darnit.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> 11 times? 😂 (re @ItzSwirlz: I must've spammed the send button or something)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I-
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ;-;
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So by the way currently sudo do-release-upgrade -d -c and update-manager -d -c claim there is no new version of Ubuntu possibel
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So by the way currently sudo do-release-upgrade -d -c and update-manager -d -c claim there is no new version of Ubuntu available (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Currently I'm doing the /etc/apt/sources.list change-all-focal-to-groovy tactic
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Should I count it as a fail if I have to do that?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> No, as that is not a supported way to upgrade (re @ItzSwirlz: Should I count it as a fail if I have to do that?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Basically do-release-upgrade will basically do what I'm doing right now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I should be fine. Only 3k kb of disk space to be used so it should be easy. Then I'll run the 19.10 -> 20.10 test.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> gj computer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> claimed it wasn't charging, move the battery box thingy and then it claims its charging
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Nope. It does some extra things. Including disabling PPAs, doing post upgrade cleanup of obsolete packages and configs, and enabling force-overwrite on conflicting files so that dpkg does not crap out on those errors. (re @ItzSwirlz: Basically do-release-upgrade will basically do what I'm doing right now)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Maybe next time I basically psuedo do-release-upgrade (what I'm doing right now) I'll just run the script do-release-upgrade does then.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> It is not one script, but a nested bunch of python files and function call over quite a few places. So it is not easy to replicate
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ok then
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> finished main upgrade
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> aight just need to dist-upgrade-oh that was fast
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> k autoremove and ill be done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> for all I can do ;-;. I feel dumb and stupid a little for what I'm doing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Reboot time, neofetch now says Groovy.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> No need to. These are not easy things to get your head around (re @ItzSwirlz: for all I can do ;-;. I feel dumb and stupid a little for what I'm doing)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yay, snap daemon stop job
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Passed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> My degree is in Physics, and believe me that some of the weird stuff in debian packaging and linux scripting makes my head hurt more than my Quantum Mechanics courses did!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> hah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> wayland is buggy clearly, xsession name and now the loading screen thing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ill redo it again to show you
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> wayland is a sh**how
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And it didn't happen this time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> For now to get to enjoy this gray bar
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> lol dont mind my led lights
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It's more compatible with the Mac's biga** screen resolution-it's like 2556 or something, ridiculous
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> wayland is not supported, as it is too broken, even now 😢
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yeah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> only goodside I see is that its a little faster but otherwise it seems unstable
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and glitchy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> 19.10 -> 20.10 upgrade time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I am at the 8th circle of heck
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> thank you for the fact
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Rik do you want to spin the wheel for next Ubuntu Product?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> no idea what you mean (re @ItzSwirlz: Rik do you want to spin the wheel for next Ubuntu Product?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> https://wheeldecide.com/index.php?c1=Ubuntu&c2=Kubuntu&c3=Lubuntu&c4=Ubuntu+Budgie&c5=Ubuntu+Cinnamon+Remix&c6=Ubuntu+DDE+Remix&c7=Ubuntu+Kylin&c8=Ubuntu+MATE&c9=Ubuntu+Studio&c10=Xubuntu&col=light&t=Ubuntu+Product+Testing+Choices&time=5 (re @RikMills: no idea what you mean)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> xD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It's how I choose what Im testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> :dice:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> irc can still say :dice:, your lucky i disconnected from #ubuntu-quality
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> teehee
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> right. knock yourself out
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> okay good
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> p i c k  a  p r o d u c t
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> just click the wheel
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> My silly creativeness nonsense that truly means nothing is sure beautiful
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Wow, testing so much 20.04 and 20.10 with the wallpaper looks so weird
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Also some clipping on the side
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> there is one for telegram, but I got the syntax wron (re @ItzSwirlz: irc can still say :dice:, your lucky i disconnected from #ubuntu-quality)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ik (re @RikMills: there is one for telegram, but I got the syntax wron)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I am committing the crime of using an outdated Kubuntu over my updated Kubuntu.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> s p i n  w h e e l (re @ItzSwirlz: https://wheeldecide.com/index.php?c1=Ubuntu&c2=Kubuntu&c3=Lubuntu&c4=Ubuntu+Budgie&c5=Ubuntu+Cinnamon+Remix&c6=Ubuntu+DDE+Remix&c7=Ubuntu+Kylin&c8=Ubuntu+MATE&c9=Ubuntu+Studio&c10=Xubuntu&col=light&t=Ubuntu+Product+Testing+Choices&time=5)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux>  (re @ItzSwirlz: s p i n  w h e e l)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> anyways time to prepare to get my passport
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ty
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Just thinking
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Eoan = 4 characters
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Focal = 5 Characters
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Groovy = 6 Characters
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> H = 7 Characters??
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills running update-manager on Eoan
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That actually popped up 5 times in like 1 sec
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> just happened again ;-;
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Woah. Crashdump in terminal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> uhm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> TEXT?!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> que pasa
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> accept?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Update manger is not used in Kubuntu. (re @ItzSwirlz: @RikMills running update-manager on Eoan)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> good job documentation then
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> should i file the bug?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Kubuntu does not use update manager, so no
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anyways, achievement unlocked
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> should I just go with the do-release-upgrade? :
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-03
<petar_1v> Hi there!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Hello
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Hi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Yosoyoswi> Good afternoon. Could you tell me if there is any official repository where I can download updated graphic drivers. I have an integrated ATI Radeon xpress 200 card
<petar_1v> hi there
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> hello
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> a question when you started with the development of ubuntu cinnamon? (CinBuntu 😅😅😅)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> This isn’t the UC group and Ubuntu Cinnamon is not Cinbuntu or Cinnabuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Honestly check Ubuntu discourse and you’ll see all my main posts with Ubuntu cinnamon in flavors section
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Yes!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Sorry if I offended you, I just wanted to know how long you've been on the project.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> I met ubuntu cinnamon late last year🥺 (re @ItzSwirlz: Honestly check Ubuntu discourse and you’ll see all my main posts with Ubuntu cinnamon in flavors section)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That’s okay
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’m just like annoyed a little with how people see us
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> They think we are a flavor-ignore the word remix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Then they dub it and make stuff as if that’s our name
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I started thinking about it 1 year ago
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Main actual work began in Sep 2019
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> 😳😳😳 In one year did it become so popular? wow (re @ItzSwirlz: I started thinking about it 1 year ago)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> 👍
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Check DDE
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> They exploded and somehow more popular than us
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Who promoted it and caused people to make the articles and make it explode
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> They use our iso builder
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> I used to use remastersys to do a ubuntu i3wm😅 (re @ItzSwirlz: They use our iso builder)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> I liked it, but I have no idea how a distro is made.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> in fact I don't know why it's called a remix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> I don't understand the remix translation (re @ItzSwirlz: They think we are a flavor-ignore the word remix)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> I remember that in his time other distro were also called like that, I thought it was something like a name of next to something
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It’s how we say we aren’t official (re @ForEverAlsius: in fact I don't know why it's called a remix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I don't understand the remix translation)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We aren’t allowed to use -buntu names
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Canonical rules
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Do you have a document that has a run-down of the integrated software in Cinnibuntu? Like text editor, partition editor, software center, file manager, etc? I'm interested in it, but I'm very used to KDE and have it configured nicely on 3 systems.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Please tell me where everyone is getting “Cinbuntu” or “Cinnabuntu “
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I don’t mind it being dubbed, it’s fun, I just don’t want it to be called that
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> No but there is review videos, we have gnome software(s) and Nemo (re @Zachariah: Do you have a document that has a run-down of the integrated software in Cinnibuntu? Like text editor, partition editor, software center, file manager, etc? I'm interested in it, but I'm very used to KDE and have it configured nicely on 3 systems.)
<oerheks> itzswirlz probably this one https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-cinnamon-remix/
